# Cars cars cars (and some bikes)



## akiskev (Mar 25, 2011)

Some shots I took last year with my REBEL XTI..




iVTEC




Untitled




Burnin' rubber




Flying cone by Akis Kev, on Flickr




Ninja


----------



## bvukich (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking good. What lenses did you use?


----------



## akiskev (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the comment!

1st pic Canon 17-40
2nd pic Sigma 10-20
3rd pic Canon 100-400
4th pic Canon 70-300
5th pic Canon 70-300


----------



## kubelik (Mar 25, 2011)

I dig the one of the Opel drifting ... very nice shots


----------



## iPrevailed (Mar 25, 2011)

wish i had some alienbees instead of tiny two flashes :|


----------



## tomscott (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice, I would upload mine but it doesnt seem to let me. Just sends me to a blank page. Problem with safari? if so how does everyone get round it?


----------



## iPrevailed (Mar 25, 2011)

tomscott said:


> Very nice, I would upload mine but it doesnt seem to let me. Just sends me to a blank page. Problem with safari? if so how does everyone get round it?



this is what im doing. i may be reading your post wrong.


```
[IMG]IMG URL[/IMG]
```


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 26, 2011)

tomscott said:


> Very nice, I would upload mine but it doesnt seem to let me. Just sends me to a blank page. Problem with safari? if so how does everyone get round it?



Tom, images are not stored on this web site, you must store them on your own site, or use flickr, smugmug, or one of the many others. Then link the url to your post.


----------



## macfly (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll throw in a few favs too then, as you can tell I'm a bit of a BMW man myself...


----------



## Goincarcrazy (Mar 26, 2011)

Macfly, is one of those Z8's yours? 

Here are a few car shots and a motorcycle thrown in:


----------



## tomscott (Mar 29, 2011)

I still cant get the upload right, i tried the with a pic from flickr but it wouldn't work so here is a link to my photo stream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5571322757/

Im also a massive BM fan, owning BMW 320SI (500 limited production WTCC) and my dad has had many a few to highlight being an M3 E46, M3 E92 just love them! Hes now moved onto a Porsche Carrera S which is stunning.


----------



## akiskev (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice shots guys! Keep it up!

One more from me:



Untitled by Akis Kev, on Flickr

Settings: 160 mm, ISO 100, f/7.1, 1/100
Camera: Canon EOS 400d (Rebel XTI)
Lens: Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM


----------



## tomscott (Apr 12, 2011)

M3 by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## elmo2006 (Apr 12, 2011)

WOW, those are some really nice photos - kudos!




Untitled by icymonkey, on Flickr

Canon 450D, Sigma 10-20 f4-5.6

I call this one, David and Goliath -


----------



## tomscott (Apr 12, 2011)

Aston Martin DB6 Vantage (VERY RARE) Dial by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Aston Martin DB6 Vantage (VERY RARE) seat by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Aston Martin DB6 Vantage (VERY RARE) Stereo by tom_scott88, on Flickr

RARE Aston Martin DB6 Vantage (only about 10 left i think)




Ferrari 308 Dino interior by tom_scott88, on Flickr

Ferrari 308 Dino switches




M3 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




M3 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




M3 by tom_scott88, on Flickr

BMW E46 M3




M3 Badge by tom_scott88, on Flickr





M3 Dash by tom_scott88, on Flickr




M3 Steering Wheel by tom_scott88, on Flickr




M3 Side Badge by tom_scott88, on Flickr

BMW E92 M3




320si BTCC by tom_scott88, on Flickr

BTCC 320SI


----------



## tomscott (Apr 12, 2011)

Aston Martin Badge by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Aston Martin by tom_scott88, on Flickr

Aston Martin Vantage




Ferrari Side Badge by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Ferrari Wheel by tom_scott88, on Flickr

Ferrari 360




Lambo Interior by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Lamborghini Murcielago by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Lambo Gearbox by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Lambo by tom_scott88, on Flickr

lamborghini gallardo


----------



## akiskev (May 2, 2011)

Nice ones, very artistic!

Canon 400d (rebel xti) with 70-300 IS USM (non L):


----------



## akiskev (May 9, 2011)

Today I was lucky enough to shoot with a 5d mkii + EF 100-400 
Excellent image quality, absolutely fantastic AI Servo!


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 15, 2011)

First some HDR ones 




Mercedes-Benz 300SL Gullwing  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




A Cat under Cloudy Sky  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




The Bentley Boys' Toys von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr

And now some none HDRs 




Mercedes- Benz Streamliner Type Monza w196 at MB Museum Stuttgart von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




New Lamborghini Aventador (red and white) von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




P1210427 von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr


----------



## dstppy (Jul 15, 2011)

1982chris911 said:


> A Cat under Cloudy Sky  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr


I'm in love. I'll take two.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 15, 2011)

dstppy said:


> 1982chris911 said:
> 
> 
> > A Cat under Cloudy Sky  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr
> ...



I d better not tell you the current price ... anyway have a look at my flickr account there is a little more background info on this car ...


----------



## ions (Jul 20, 2011)

From the Bucyrus 200 in WI this year:




Another Image of Jacques Villeneuve Qualifying for the Road America Bucyrus 200 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Ron Fellows Qualifying for the Road America Bucyrus 200 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Jennifer Jo Cobb Qualifying at the Nascar Nationwide Bucyrus 200 June 2011 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




GAINSCO-Bob Stallings Motorsport Daytona Prototype at Road America Rolex Sports Car Series by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Starworks Motorsport Daytona Prototype at Road America Rolex Sports Car Series by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Brumos Racing Porsche GT3 at Road America Rolex Sports Car Series Practice by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bycostello (Jul 20, 2011)

wow some very nice images...


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bugatti Veyron von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




BMW 507 grey  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




Two old Bentleys in Formation  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr


----------



## dstppy (Jul 20, 2011)

1982chris911 said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in love. I'll take two.
> ...



Nice writeup. Looks like replicas go for the paltry sum of $133k  Just the price of a brand new panamera turbo S . . 

Still pretty sexy. That 507 bimmer is pretty slick too. My taste for old European cars does not match up with my taste for martinis and spaghetti . . . I doubt I'd fit in most with the top up. :-\


----------



## wintermute (Jul 20, 2011)

You said bikes?







Last year's tour...


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 21, 2011)

wintermute said:


> You said bikes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who dat? Following it this year? I'm going to steal my friend's 70-200 2.8 when next year's Tour Down Under rolls past my house and fill a few CF cards trying for a lucky shot...


----------



## wintermute (Jul 21, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> Who dat? Following it this year? I'm going to steal my friend's 70-200 2.8 when next year's Tour Down Under rolls past my house and fill a few CF cards trying for a lucky shot...


Haha I actually have no idea who it is, this is just one of the ones that turned out!!! Turns out crappy kit lenses aren't so hot at continuous autofocus... 






That's Contador and I'm pretty sure the guy behind him is Lance. This one just isn't quiiiite in focus and there's that blurry guy in front, so I thought it wasn't worth posting..

I would LOVE to have a 70-200 to shoot cycling... Haven't been following the tour as much this year.


----------



## justsomedude (Aug 1, 2011)

Shot July 31, 2011
High Plains Raceway, Colorado

f/4 100ISO 1/160s 165mm
70-200mm f/2.8 IS II and 1.4x TC extender
7D Body


----------



## justsomedude (Aug 2, 2011)

July 31, 2011
High Plains Raceway, Colorado

f/7.1 100ISO 1/160s 135mm
70-200mm f/2.8 IS II and 1.4x TC extender
7D Body


----------



## akiskev (Aug 5, 2011)

Impressive shot dude!


----------



## justsomedude (Aug 11, 2011)

akiskev said:


> Impressive shot dude!



Thanks akiskev! Here's another from the same corner...






July 31, 2011
High Plains Raceway, Colorado

f/6.3 100ISO 1/160s 100mm
70-200mm f/2.8 IS II and 1.4x TC extender
7D Body


----------



## akiskev (Aug 23, 2011)

justsomedude I have a question. How much does the 7D AF help you in capturing these shots(supposed you have a decent panning technique)?
I'm asking because with my 400d it is quite hard to get lots of in focus shots.. I usually put focus to manual and wait for the bike to come, else I may lose the shot..


----------



## thepancakeman (Aug 24, 2011)

No one said "motor" bikes!


----------



## Paolo (Aug 24, 2011)

Speaking of bikes....maybe older but still a bike 




Red bike by paolo fontana, on Flickr


----------



## justsomedude (Aug 25, 2011)

akiskev said:


> justsomedude I have a question. How much does the 7D AF help you in capturing these shots(supposed you have a decent panning technique)?
> I'm asking because with my 400d it is quite hard to get lots of in focus shots.. I usually put focus to manual and wait for the bike to come, else I may lose the shot..



Askiskev, 

Unfortunately, I don't think there is a straightforward answer to your question. But if I had to answer yes or no, I'd say "no"... the 7D's AF alone is not as big a factor as some people might think for these types of shots. However, there are other aspects of the 7D that do provide a little advantage over other camera bodies (I'll get to that later).

Don't get me wrong, the 7D AIservo AF is a help, but only a small factor in the grand scheme of shooting this kind of shot at 1/160th. The problem is at these slow shutter speeds (1/160th is "slow" for a racing motorcycle), the rider is moving and his fairings are vibrating/shaking violently due to wind/engine&road vibrations - so getting the entire bike/rider to be crisp is difficult (and sometimes just takes luck). I've tried shooting as low as 1/125 and 1/100, but my keeper rate becomes atrocious. 1/160th is about as slow as I can go (in corners) while getting a somewhat decent keeper rate, and getting the entire bike to be sharp. I have to bump the shutter speed up on main straights as the bike speeds are much higher.

All things considered, I'd say panning technique is priority #1 for shooting any type of shot like this, and always will be. Even when my focus is spot on, most of my throw-aways are due to camera shake (translation: operator error).  After panning technique, I think optics are the #2 consideration for panning shots, and they play a bigger role than camera body or AF type. Shooting with a fast lens with image stabilization (in a panning mode) can significantly increase keeper rates. Also, keep in mind that teleconverters - while giving you more reach - will actually compromise image quality. You also lose two stops of light with most TCs. 

I shoot with a 70-200mm and use a 1.4x TC if I really have to. In a perfect world (where money grew on trees), I'd be shooting 300mm or 400mm f/2.8L IS lenses, like the two just featured on the home page. Unfortunately, I don't have that kinda cash. 

Lastly, there is definitely a point where camera body comes into play, but I don't think the AF processing is necessarily the key benefit. In my mind, the advantage to the 7D is the much larger pentaprism, which is actually larger than the 5D MKII's pentaprism (see pentaprism info in this review). While processing certainly helps for tracking, it's of my opinion that this large pentaprism is a huge help to the 7D's AF system. Either way, I'd put the AF system as the lowest priority with respect to obtaining higher keeper rates for motorsports photography (that is, in a 400d to 7D comparison... obviously AF is a factor if we're comparing a 7D to a powershot!). 

Remember, people have been taking these kinds of photos for years - long before digital AF came about... and somehow they were able to get tack sharp shots.  If you are able to get good crisp shots with pre-setting focus at a fixed distance, that means you're really dialing your panning technique down. Ultimately, if you upgrade to a higher-end camera, you'll be well ahead of the curve for handling the AF features that come with it.

I hope this helps!


----------



## tomscott (Aug 26, 2011)

akiskev said:


> justsomedude I have a question. How much does the 7D AF help you in capturing these shots(supposed you have a decent panning technique)?
> I'm asking because with my 400d it is quite hard to get lots of in focus shots.. I usually put focus to manual and wait for the bike to come, else I may lose the shot..



Although the AF helps its more technique and knowing what shutter speed to use in comparison to the speed of the vehicle. Also alot is down to panning technique. My kit is fairly old-school in terms of technology, a 40D and a non IS 70-200mm F2.8 and a 2x extender. In my opinion, yes its nice to have the better kit but nailing the technique is more important, doesn't matter what kit you have your pics will still come out badly if the technique isnt great. The best way is trial and error there is no easy way of calculating because of available light. I generally use the AV mode, use a higher f stop to increase depth of field and decrease the shutter speed, anywhere between F5.6 and F11 works well for me, anything less than F5.6 and you will find that the vehicle will have a small plane of focus, which can be nice for some shots but more depth of field is better for the overall effect. But if the light is pretty consistent check your exposure and get it into manual and set the values to get a perfect exposure then you can worry about the technique.

In terms of your focus point, you can pre focus on a part of the road, then set the camera to burst, follow the vehicle from an apex or where ever you are, and when you get to your pre focused point shoot a few frames, generaly shoot the first one about a metre before the point. It is a tried and tested technique but gets a bit of getting used to. Especially shooting exactly where you pre focused, best thing to do is find a mark on the road like a tyre mark so you know exactly where to shoot the frames. It is paramount to follow the car and pan or you will find the pic is very flat without any movement or with your pre-defined settings the car will be blurred but not in an aesthetic panned way, more just a blurred image. The problem is any camera will struggle to continually focus but AI servo usually does a good job, if that doesn't work for you then try the pre focusing, the vehicles move so fast that manual focus while panning can be very difficult if not impossible. 

The 400d isnt really geared up to this type of photography, but instead of fighting against it use its flaws to your advantage, work around them. With the burst mode shoot the 4fps at your pre defined point, the middle image will be pin sharp. Usually 3-5 frames is a good amount to work with, even pros use this technique to ensure they have a perfect image. Another piece of advice is buy a battery grip, it will make the camera a lot more balanced hand held with a big lens. Otherwise buy yourself a monopod, although I find that they are a bit cumbersome... and annoying because it is another factor to mess around with. 

The more planted you are the more likely you are to keep a steady pan. Also how is your stance and how you hold the camera? a steady strong stance with a strong grip also helps, you want to use your left arm like a triangle pressed into your chest then by holding the lens barrel and pressing the camera up toward your face you create a steady posture, then use your upper body to pan rather than your hands, almost like using a monopod but more flexible. This dramatically aids your images. Otherwise you will find that your images look sharp on the camera then get them home and at 100% they are slightly out this technique helps to reduce this, although to give yourself a little bit of leeway bring your aperture up one step will still create a pleasing blur and a sharp shot, if not exactly what you want you can also add a little more in PS. Then once your technique starts to improve you can be more experimental with your panning technique and maybe think about upgrading your camera. Its a good tool to learn with because of the flaws then once you get hold of a quicker camera you will find the technique you have learned pay massive dividend. I did exactly the same started with a 350d and a crappy 24-300mm sigma lens and eventually decided it was the right time to get some better kit.

Hope this helps

Tom Scott


----------



## thepancakeman (Aug 26, 2011)

tomscott: that was very thorough and helpful--thanks!


----------



## tomscott (Aug 26, 2011)

thepancakeman said:


> tomscott: that was very thorough and helpful--thanks!



No worries, I will post a few more images when I get round to uploading them.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 26, 2011)

As Tom and the others have said: panning is mostly practice and experimentation with settings: loads of it. An additional aspect to be aware of, is on what level are you, with respect to the subject. If you are above the plane of the subject, then your pan will not be horizontal: you may need to pan at an angle, and you may need to rotate the camera as you pan. Work on keeping your selected focus point on the same point on your subject, and be aware of the subject in the frame: positioning, rotation etc. 

I started out about 1 keeper every 10 frames and am now down to about 1 in 3.

Sharing some successes:
A standard horizontal pan
http://2hphotography.ca/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/hagenhohn_MG_5053.jpg

The middle photo is a pan from upper right down to lower left and rotating the camera while panning to keep the car in the same orientation within the frame. This is shot from the start tower on a track.
http://2hphotography.ca/uncategorized/photographing-a-lot-of-clients-at-once/

And just a static
http://2hphotography.ca/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/hagenhohn__MG_8080-1.jpg


----------



## justsomedude (Aug 29, 2011)

American Levi Leipheimer whips around Civic Center Park in Denver, Colorado on his way to victory in the inaugural US Pro Cycling Challenge...


----------



## akiskev (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for answering my question and sharing all these useful info Tom & justsomedude!!!
I agree that AF is not the first priority when panning. Technique surely plays a much bigger role!


----------



## jtee (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## 1982chris911 (Oct 29, 2011)

Mercedes-Benz 300SLR Uhlenhaut Coupe 




300 SLR Uhlenhaut Coupe  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 100.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## akiskev (Nov 27, 2011)

I tried my old Carl Zeiss Jena Sonnar 200mm f/2.8 (M42 mount) on my 400d today.
Apart from some heavy fringing at f/2.8, it's pretty nice!

See for yourselves





ISO 100, f/2.8

100% crop


----------



## akiskev (Feb 5, 2012)

Canon Rebel XTi
Canon 100-400 @320mm , iso 100, shutter speed 1/80, f/14


----------



## Cyclops (Feb 5, 2012)

Canon 5DII @200mm AV 1/1000


----------



## smirkypants (Feb 5, 2012)

This bike has been chained to the iron gate of the park near where I live for a few months now. I bet it doesn't even run. Somebody even spray painted graffiti on it! Enjoy.


----------



## SPL (Feb 5, 2012)

an old Ford


----------



## picturesbyme (Feb 5, 2012)

www.picturesbyme.com


----------



## akiskev (Feb 8, 2012)

Honda s2000 by Akis Kev, on Flickr
400d and 100-400.


----------



## ions (Feb 21, 2012)

Lamborghini Aventador at the Toronto International Autoshow by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




McLAren MP4-12C at the Toronto International Autoshow by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Lotus Evora at the Toronto International Autoshow by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Ferrari 458 Italia at the Toronto International Autoshow by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Sebastian Vettel's World Championship Formula One Car, the RB7, at the Toronto International Autoshow by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Bugatti Veyron Super Sport at the Toronto International Autoshow by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Aston Martin One-77 at the Toronto International Autoshow by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Mercedes Benz SLS AMG Roadster at the Toronto International Autoshow by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr

For my review of the cars & show be sure to click the flickr links.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 21, 2012)

This is my kind of topic. It takes up too much bandwidth to upload a couple dozen images, so let's try this:

www.stephenkimphoto.com


----------



## bchernicoff (Feb 21, 2012)

The soon to be released Audi RS5


----------



## ions (Feb 21, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> This is my kind of topic. It's too much effort to upload, so let's try this:
> 
> www.stephenkimphoto.com



It's too much effort to click that.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 22, 2012)

ions said:


> For my review of the cars & show be sure to click the flickr links.



That's strange. I found it quite effortless to click your flickr links.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 22, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> This is my kind of topic. It takes up too much bandwidth to upload a couple dozen images, so let's try this:
> 
> www.stephenkimphoto.com



nice shots!


----------



## ions (Feb 22, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> ions said:
> 
> 
> > For my review of the cars & show be sure to click the flickr links.
> ...



Sure you did. Why wouldn't you? I included images so that you didn't have to click them to see them and if you did you knew what you were clicking with no element of chance. That's the point. Your link is blind.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 22, 2012)

ions said:


> Sure you did. Why wouldn't you? I included images so that you didn't have to click them to see them and if you did you knew what you were clicking with no element of chance. That's the point. Your link is blind.



So I take it that you have a problem with people posting links to their portfolios? I'd rather click a link than sift through several dozen images posted in a thread, but perhaps I'm in the minority.

Let's try this, then. If you want to see more images like this......






and this....






Click the link I posted three posts prior.


----------



## ions (Feb 22, 2012)

Both beautiful shots. Yeah, I do have a problem with posting portfolios, sort of. I think image threads should be about images. There's a place for posting portfolios, where it is around here I don't know cause I haven't looked for it. I have this problem for a couple reasons. The first is the simple netiquette of being "link slapped," it's sort of like saying "here look at this thing I can't bother to explain even a little but you should look at it anyway" and the second is the times that I have clicked a photographer's portfolio is I'm usually immensely annoyed by a horrible site full of flash, terrible UI and a bunch of other Web site rules I am the arbitrar of. I don't mean to come across as a jerk or militant about trivial things though both are at least partially true. Ultimately they're both excellent images and I'm glad you posted them.


----------



## Cyclops (Feb 27, 2012)

5DII 17-40L 

I took this at a local cemetery, This is for a photo competition, the subject was Automotive & ominous. 5 exposure HDR. And what caught my eye, was the leading lines of the road, that bring you into the subject.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 27, 2012)

Cyclops said:


> 5DII 17-40L
> 
> I took this at a local cemetery, This is for a photo competition, the subject was Automotive & ominous. 5 exposure HDR. And what caught my eye, was the leading lines of the road, that bring you into the subject.



Nice pic! that has to be one of the best HDR car photo's i've seen, EVER. Usually HDR pics of cars make me want to be sick or at least have a siezure, but that is clean. what did you use to process it?


----------



## Cyclops (Feb 28, 2012)

I used photshop CS 5, and just played with the setting until I got that clean look. Personally I usually go to the "Overcooked HDR" look for cars, but for this shot, i found the subtle HDR to be far more pleasing.

And thank you for the compliment.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 28, 2012)

Cyclops said:


> I used photshop CS 5, and just played with the setting until I got that clean look. Personally I usually go to the "Overcooked HDR" look for cars, but for this shot, i found the subtle HDR to be far more pleasing.
> 
> And thank you for the compliment.



Nice, I thought it didn't have the usual photomatix tell tales


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 28, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Nice pic! that has to be one of the best HDR car photo's i've seen, EVER. Usually HDR pics of cars make me want to be sick or at least have a siezure, but that is clean. what did you use to process it?



You mean to tell me that you don't like images that look like cartoons? What's wrong with you? Taking an all-around mediocre image, going all HDR crazy, and getting e-high-fives from your online cohorts is a rite of passage for any novice photog! It ranks right up there with shooting black and white images of your obese cat.


----------



## Cyclops (Feb 28, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pic! that has to be one of the best HDR car photo's i've seen, EVER. Usually HDR pics of cars make me want to be sick or at least have a siezure, but that is clean. what did you use to process it?
> ...



I think that when it comes to cars, going overboard on HDR, has it's time and place. And it's so easy to want to push the photo to it's limits. 






Here a pseudo HDR i did several years back. Printed this photo looks good, but in the last few years i would never make the mistakes I did.

1.) Tonemapped not true HDR
2.) Went to the extremes on every slider possible (all or nothing)
3.) Broke my first rule of automotive photography "GET THE WHOLE CAR!!" unless your focusing on one single part of the car.
4.) Halos in the background

But what i have learned is you need to make mistake, and recognize what mistakes you made, to make the next photo look even better.


----------



## kubelik (Feb 28, 2012)

V8beast, that is a gorgeous photo of a Camaro SS there, I really like the soft neutral tones of the rest of the image, not overly contrasty as is the norm for auto photography these days. great work.


----------



## olemartin (Feb 28, 2012)

Went to Rally Sweden a couple of weeks back and caught Petter Solberg going wide. Used a Canon 40D with a Tamron 17-50 attached.


----------



## kubelik (Feb 28, 2012)

olemartin said:


> Went to Rally Sweden a couple of weeks back and caught Petter Solberg going wide. Used a Canon 40D with a Tamron 17-50 attached.



ole, sweet shot ... the blue snow is a bit distracting; it looks like you could isolate and desaturate the blues pretty easily which would conflict less with the colors throughout the rest of the image. awesome action there, though


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 28, 2012)

Cyclops said:


> I think that when it comes to cars, going overboard on HDR, has it's time and place. And it's so easy to want to push the photo to it's limits.



Personally, I despise any HDR that looks overtly HDR. If I submitted a cartoonish HDR image to any of my clients, they'd call me back asking "WTF is that $hit?" and that would be the last time they ever hired me for an assignment. I couldn't blame them, either. If I were in their shoes, I'd do the exact same thing.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 28, 2012)

olemartin said:


> Went to Rally Sweden a couple of weeks back and caught Petter Solberg going wide. Used a Canon 40D with a Tamron 17-50 attached.



Nice! That's one hell of a first post! I love how the backlighting really brings out the definition of the snow.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 28, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> Cyclops said:
> 
> 
> > I think that when it comes to cars, going overboard on HDR, has it's time and place. And it's so easy to want to push the photo to it's limits.
> ...



I hear you there man, Car phototography is a lot harder than people think, I dont do much of it and never have done it paid but it is very easy to tell the best from the rest. love your work.


----------



## Adrianwroth (Feb 28, 2012)

An interesting thread. Not all HDR,s have to look unreal , careful use of different exposures and layers as opposed to default HDR rendering can look goog. Although I'm biased. Take a look at http://www.adrianwroth.com/album/automotive?p=1&s=UA-10244230-1%20-%20http://www.adrianwroth.com#1


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 28, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I hear you there man, Car phototography is a lot harder than people think, I dont do much of it and never have done it paid but it is very easy to tell the best from the rest. love your work.



Thanks for the kind words. I'm just trying to keep up with those that are better than me 

Like you said, there's a lot more involved with automotive photography than meets the eye, but that can be said for every form of photography. It's just a matter of learning the specifics of each discipline, and adapting accordingly. For instance, a good friend of mine used to shoot super high end product/catalog work for all the big Chicago ad agencies. After getting laid off, he decided to transition to automotive work. There were some fundamental mistakes in his early work, but after just a few gigs, he started producing some of the best damn work in the industry. Ultimately, an artist is an artist. 

I'd like to think I can hang with him on the automotive stuff, but he absolutely whips my sorry butt when it comes to portraits and landscapes. Over the years, I've developed a deep respect for photographers that can excel in multiples fields within the photographic world. I'm in awe of those than can shoot fashion, sports, landscapes, and portraits at a very high caliber, not just one specific specialty.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome work, Adrian! I'm getting hungry just looking at the food shots, and am quite envious that you got to shoot a McLaren. 



Adrianwroth said:


> Not all HDR,s have to look unreal , careful use of different exposures and layers as opposed to default HDR rendering can look goog.



I agree 100%. IMHO, layering in multiple exposures to extend the dynamic range of an image is a must in order to bridge the gap between what the camera sees and what the human eye sees. In other words, it should look so natural that people don't even know that it's HDR. 

This isn't a particularly good image, but exposing for a dark car like this will often blow out the sky entirely. Furthermore, since the top of the quarter panels are white, they were blown out as well. Obviously, this isn't how my eye captured the image when looking through the viewfinder. 






An easy fix was to layer in a second exposure that was properly exposed for the sky. An ND grad filter may have been used to enhance the effect, but I don't remember, as this shot was take five years ago. 






This is far more representative of what the scene actually looked like. Technically, it's HDR, but it was done to make the image appear more natural, not like a cartoon. IMHO, overly processed HDR is a pathetic gimmick that's often used as a substitute for basic photographic skills, and it needs to go away  Some people can pull it off, but they are the exception to the rule.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 29, 2012)

great example!


----------



## BobSanderson (Feb 29, 2012)

> I agree 100%. IMHO, layering in multiple exposures to extend the dynamic range of an image is a must in order to bridge the gap between what the camera sees and what the human eye sees. In other words, it should look so natural that people don't even know that it's HDR.
> 
> This isn't a particularly good image, but exposing for a dark car like this will often blow out the sky entirely. Furthermore, since the top of the quarter panels are white, they were blown out as well. Obviously, this isn't how my eye captured the image when looking through the viewfinder.
> 
> ...



Great work and a beautiful car.


----------



## ions (Feb 29, 2012)

Fantastic picture of the Chevy!


----------



## olemartin (Feb 29, 2012)

kubelik said:


> ole, sweet shot ... the blue snow is a bit distracting; it looks like you could isolate and desaturate the blues pretty easily which would conflict less with the colors throughout the rest of the image. awesome action there, though



Thanks for the kind words!

I tried to desaturate the blue snow, and in my opinion it looked a lot better (http://fullfartfoto.no/share/IMG_3091-2.jpg) Thanks!


----------



## Cyclops (Feb 29, 2012)

olemartin said:


> kubelik said:
> 
> 
> > ole, sweet shot ... the blue snow is a bit distracting; it looks like you could isolate and desaturate the blues pretty easily which would conflict less with the colors throughout the rest of the image. awesome action there, though
> ...



Photo looks awesome! great job, love the lighting, love the low angle!


----------



## kubelik (Feb 29, 2012)

olemartin said:


> kubelik said:
> 
> 
> > ole, sweet shot ... the blue snow is a bit distracting; it looks like you could isolate and desaturate the blues pretty easily which would conflict less with the colors throughout the rest of the image. awesome action there, though
> ...



that is a killer shot man, I wish I could get to see some rally racing that up close! stay safe


----------



## akiskev (Mar 18, 2012)

V8beast your shots are impressive! Work of art.


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks! What kind of car is that?


----------



## SnappyJohn (Mar 19, 2012)

macfly said:


> I'll throw in a few favs too then, as you can tell I'm a bit of a BMW man myself...



These are some fantastic shots of BMW motobike, I have to admit I am a huge fan of these bikes. I have only ridden on once but it was great fun, they are so powerful I can see how people become obsessed with them!


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 19, 2012)

Did a shot this weekend with my car for an article for my car club


----------



## Ben (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's one I did some time ago:




20051023_005 by Ben Tolosa, on Flickr


----------



## Ben (Mar 20, 2012)

One more...




Nonno's by Ben Tolosa, on Flickr


----------



## Ben (Mar 20, 2012)

And here's my bike... Great post amazing work by the way!!




Benegade's Bike by Ben Tolosa, on Flickr


----------



## akiskev (Mar 20, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> Thanks! What kind of car is that?


It's a LADA!


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 27, 2012)

shot my first drifting competition this weekend. Never done panning shots before, but I think i hit it right on the money. 





I also learned that I should bring an extra 16gb card next time I shoot. I had to change to small raw have way through shooting.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 28, 2012)

Cyclops said:


> shot my first drifting competition this weekend. Never done panning shots before, but I think i hit it right on the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that is a nice shot


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 10, 2012)

This thread is action! 8)


----------



## tomscott (Apr 18, 2012)

BMW Z4M Coupe by tom_scott88, on Flickr




BMW Z4M Coupe by tom_scott88, on Flickr




BMW Z4M Coupe CSL Wheels by tom_scott88, on Flickr




BMW Z4M Coupe with CSL wheels by tom_scott88, on Flickr




BMW Z4M Coupe rear by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## V8Beast (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice, Tom! I love the desaturated color palette.


----------



## tomscott (Apr 19, 2012)

Cheers V8Beast!

Theres a few more on my flickr feed.


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 20, 2012)

These pix are awesome!


----------



## ions (Jul 7, 2012)

Rubens Barrichello at the Honda Indy, Toronto by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mick (Jul 9, 2012)

No pro access so i have to use my head to get a decent shot.
First shot is British Superbike champion Tommy hill in the rain drifting it. 
Second shot is Ben Wilson, top 600 rider. I had to lie in mud, on my back, in the rain, poke the lens under a fence to get this.
Third one was me lieing on my back at a stunt show.

Mick


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 10, 2012)

Enzo Ferrari von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Mercedes-Benz 300 SL Coupé von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Ferrari 512M von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Bentley 4.5 Liter Blower von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## Wideopen (Jul 11, 2012)

Heres a few of mines.



DB8 by WideOpen=), on Flickr



Untitled by WideOpen=), on Flickr



Rollin' shot. by WideOpen=), on Flickr


----------



## Wilmark (Jul 22, 2012)

Rally Racing in the island of Tobago (Trinidad and Tobago) TTRC rally meet (650 pics posted)

http://www.wilmark.johnatty.com/ttrc2012

The light blue nissan sunny/sentra is operated by the lone American in the race.
Shot with a 5dMkIII largely with the 70-200 Mk II IS
Appreciate any comments.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is my first attempt at a rolling rig shot


----------



## akiskev (Aug 1, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Here is my first attempt at a rolling rig shot


Me likes!


----------



## tomscott (Aug 3, 2012)

Ferrari F40 25 Years by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Ferrari F40 25 Years Pininfarina by tom_scott88, on Flickr




Ferrari F40 25 Years by tom_scott88, on Flickr




IMG_4941-Edit by tom_scott88, on Flickr




IMG_4809-Edit by tom_scott88, on Flickr




IMG_4776-Edit by tom_scott88, on Flickr




IMG_4665-Edit by tom_scott88, on Flickr

Couple of Recents


----------



## V8Beast (Aug 10, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Here is my first attempt at a rolling rig shot



Looks great, my Australian e-friend ;D It sure beats my first rig shot by a large margin!

Based on the lack of distortion, I see that you're able to get the camera a good distance from the car. Nice work!


----------



## yocool83 (Aug 20, 2012)

Bonjour voici ma contribution a ce fabuleux topic










[/URL]


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 20, 2012)

Mini done with EOS XTi and Canon 200 f2.8L II
Speedway done with EOS 7D and 200 f2.8L II


----------



## tomscott (Sep 11, 2012)

BMW i8 Concept car, Park Lane London



BMW i8 BMW iPark Lane by tom_scott88, on Flickr




BMW i8 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




BMW i8 BMW iPark Lane by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## AaronStewart (Sep 13, 2012)

Excellent pics ! That's called as perfection....Cannon adds sense in photography !


____________
manuka honey for personal perfection !


----------



## picturesbyme (Oct 11, 2012)

..just a few details from the recent local bike week...
(a lot more here: http://atlanticpicture.com/p468899529)


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 12, 2012)

Stuff from some recent shoots....


----------



## distant.star (Oct 12, 2012)

.
Great work, V8. Great to look at!


----------



## papa-razzi (Oct 12, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> Stuff from some recent shoots....



V8,
I'm a big muscle car fan, so I adore the vehicles you have captured - and even better is the presentation you have created. Very captivating. Some of the best I have seen, and I have read a lot of car mags.... Well done!

When I finish restoring my 68 camaro, I'll have to ask you for some tips on shooting it. 8)


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, fellas. 



papa-razzi said:


> When I finish restoring my 68 camaro, I'll have to ask you for some tips on shooting it. 8)



I'm very jealous! I've been dreaming of buying a '69 Camaro, but they're just too expensive. Please post some pics of your car when you're done. The black car I posted makes close to 1,000 hp, has all the modern amenities, and is very street worthy. What a package.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't usually post things on this site, but a few weeks ago I got caught up in the Route 66 Festival they have here every year. Very fun. I'm no car photographer, so these are more interpretations than documentation.

Posted some shots on my website: http://www.unfocusedmg.com/cars.html

A couple examples.


----------



## Schultzie (Oct 12, 2012)

Cadillac written in chrome by SauceyJack, on Flickr




Bel Air Tailfin by SauceyJack, on Flickr




'47 Packard 8 by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## Jonnycumlately (Oct 13, 2012)

Street





and strip


----------



## distant.star (Oct 13, 2012)

.
Mark, those images are gorgeous!! Beautiful to look at! I had no idea you did that kind of work. 

Thanks!


----------



## kubelik (Nov 6, 2012)

yocool83 said:


> Bonjour voici ma contribution a ce fabuleux topic



yocool83, merci for the sweet audi photos, your contribution is much appreciated! Audi really know how to put together a car that's as functionally impressive as it is visually stunning ... wish I could take one of those out for a track day.

what race series is this from? is it DTM?


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 28, 2013)

British SuperBikes at Oulton Park, Tarporley


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 28, 2013)

Oulton Park - Gold Cup


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 28, 2013)

Oulton Park Rally Circuit

Ford Escort




Audi Quattro




Audi Quattro





AirAsia Renault Clio Cup









British Touring Car Championship




Windscreen Missing




Ginetta Crash


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 7, 2013)

Not the type of car I usually shoot, but when it's got 700 horsepower, who cares that it's a wagon (or an estate as they're know in the rest of the British Empire)?


----------



## akiskev (Feb 11, 2013)

V8Beast said:


> Not the type of car I usually shoot, but when it's got 700 horsepower, who cares that it's a wagon (or an estate as they're know in the rest of the British Empire)?


Impressive, as usual


----------



## tomscott (Feb 11, 2013)

BMW E46 M3 by tom_scott88, on Flickr




BMW E92 M3, Rig shot by tom_scott88, on Flickr




BMW E92 M3, Rig shot by tom_scott88, on Flickr


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 12, 2013)

great shots as usual beast and tom

were those shot with a rig tom?


----------



## Niterider (Feb 12, 2013)

V8Beast said:


> Not the type of car I usually shoot, but when it's got 700 horsepower, who cares that it's a wagon (or an estate as they're know in the rest of the British Empire)?



Great shots! I must admit though, the saying "only in texas" might apply to this car ;D


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 21, 2013)

How about a Cadillac to mix things up a bit? This is a fun client to shoot for since he gives photographers more "creative interpretation" than other clients. As such, I got to experiment with much more moody lighting than I usually do. It just so happens that I wasn't pleased with the results from the last assignment I shot for this client, so I put a little extra effort into this one


----------



## tomscott (Feb 21, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> great shots as usual beast and tom
> 
> were those shot with a rig tom?



Thanks for the compliments!

Yes it was, but a small one close to the body three suction cup legs mounted on the drivers side door.


----------



## alek35 (Feb 21, 2013)

V8Beast said:


> Not the type of car I usually shoot, but when it's got 700 horsepower, who cares that it's a wagon (or an estate as they're know in the rest of the British Empire)?


Very nice shots - what car is it BTW ?
BR,
Thomas


----------



## Mehmetski (Feb 21, 2013)

Took this hanging out the window of a racing car low to the ground with 150km/h. The raindrops were horribly painful...


----------



## dafrank (Feb 21, 2013)

Here is a recent shot I like: it's not exactly a car shot per se, but a "people" shot of a person driving a car - a little different emphasis, mostly in what appears sharpest and most in focus. However, I still like the car in it and the whole feel of the shot. It looks even better, the bigger you see it; it's on my website slightly larger, along with another nice static shot of the same subject. The car is an old Morgan, either a '49 or early 1950's model - I forget which. Enjoy.

Regards,
David


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 22, 2013)

alek35 said:


> Very nice shots - what car is it BTW ?
> BR,
> Thomas



It's a 1955 Chevy Nomad. With old cars like this, it's amazing how big they are on the outside and how small they are on the inside. You'd be lucky to get four fat Americans in an old wagon like this these days  People must have been much skinnier in 1955.


----------



## akiskev (Feb 24, 2013)

Mehmetski said:


> Took this hanging out the window of a racing car low to the ground with 150km/h. The raindrops were horribly painful...


Very interesting!



dafrank said:


> Here is a recent shot I like..


Excellent shot David!!


----------



## dafrank (Feb 24, 2013)

dafrank said:


> Here is a recent shot I like..


Excellent shot David!!
[/quote]

Thanks very much. Very kind of you to say.

Regards,
David


----------



## tomscott (Mar 13, 2013)

Stumbled upon this one while out wandering around Newcastle Uk. Luckily had my walk around camera Sony Nexus 5N which I love!




Ferrari 458 Italia, Newcastle by TomScottPhotographyCumbria, on Flickr




Ferrari 458 Italia, Newcastle by TomScottPhotographyCumbria, on Flickr




Ferrari 458 Italia, Newcastle by TomScottPhotographyCumbria, on Flickr


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 14, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Stumbled upon this one while out wandering around Newcastle Uk. Luckily had my walk around camera Sony Nexus 5N which I love!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE! I thought you'd just traded in the ol BM at first


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Mar 14, 2013)

i've got a few


----------



## ions (Mar 19, 2013)

Mercedes Benz SLS AMG Roadster at the 2013 Toronto International Auto Show by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tomscott (Mar 19, 2013)

> NICE! I thought you'd just traded in the ol BM at first



Haha one day!  Need to sell a few more prints first! :


----------



## Hill Benson (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow! Some very impressive and inspirational photos in this thread. Thanks for sharing everyone. Here's a few of mine.




RoadWarriors Farewell 01 by cnlkurtz, on Flickr




Mad Mick's New Harley by cnlkurtz, on Flickr




Old Road 11/11/2012 by cnlkurtz, on Flickr




Old Road 11/11/2012 by cnlkurtz, on Flickr


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 20, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Stumbled upon this one while out wandering around Newcastle Uk. Luckily had my walk around camera Sony Nexus 5N which I love!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMHO, the 458 is the greatest supercar on Earth at the moment. What a machine!


----------



## kennephoto (Apr 30, 2013)

V8Beast said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Stumbled upon this one while out wandering around Newcastle Uk. Luckily had my walk around camera Sony Nexus 5N which I love!
> ...



Best super car, no. Heck not even the best Ferrari! I like the 458 though.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Apr 30, 2013)

Following a suggestion to check out this area of CR. Very nice shots!

Thought I'd try my hand at photographing cars. Just wondering what what be a good combination to photograph an outdoor classic car show coming up next weekend. The widest lens I have for a crop-body is the EF-S 17-55 f2.8 and for FF: 24-105 f4. There may be some open-house events where cars will be on display inside custom auto shops but this will be my first time attending this event, I'm not really sure. If the event goes until say 8 pm in the evening, then the 17-55 might be the best way to go. 

Suggestions and recommendations welcome ;D


----------



## schuy117 (Apr 30, 2013)

So has any of you guys been to Wolfsburg?
For those who don not know, it's the hometown of Volkswagen.
They have a hugh area called Autostadt where every car brand they own has a own area.
Well, this is a fully mirrored/chromed Bugatti Veyron. It's fully functional but forbidden to drive on publice roads because of reflections that might cause irritations.












3 more in album:

http://imgur.com/a/QeHLE


----------



## tomscott (Apr 30, 2013)

lilmsmaggie said:


> Following a suggestion to check out this area of CR. Very nice shots!
> 
> Thought I'd try my hand at photographing cars. Just wondering what what be a good combination to photograph an outdoor classic car show coming up next weekend. The widest lens I have for a crop-body is the EF-S 17-55 f2.8 and for FF: 24-105 f4. There may be some open-house events where cars will be on display inside custom auto shops but this will be my first time attending this event, I'm not really sure. If the event goes until say 8 pm in the evening, then the 17-55 might be the best way to go.
> 
> Suggestions and recommendations welcome ;D



Well most of mine were taken with an old 40D and a 17-55mm, was so sharp on that body. Some taken with the 7D and 17-55mm and others taken with my 5DMKIII and a 24-105mm.

I think you have the bases covered. I would take a prime for low light large DOF, maybe a macro for details and if you get chance a 70-200mm F2.8 is nice to compress perspective with things around going on, then blur the background out to reduce distraction. But can be a pain if there are a lot of people around. I kept the 17-55mm when I shot crop and 24-105mm on FF. Ive been shooting cars for years commercially and neither have let me down. Now I keep the 24-105mm on my FF body and 70-200mm on the Crop body and carry two so I dont need to change lenses.

One last thing to take is a flash with a diffuser, just to fill. Can be very useful and if done correctly no-one would ever know.

You have to be careful. few tips - 17mm close up will distort the car, Better off using 35mm and above to keep distortion at bay. Although can look good, depends what your after. 




BMW Z4M Coupe CSL Wheels by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




BMW E46 M3, Alston, Hartside, Cumbria, CSL wheels by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

I would suggest get low, down to the cars hight don't shoot down. Otherwise the car wont look natural and its tell tale signs of amateurish photography. I am always lying on the floor or on one knee when I shoot cars. 

Use a tele to compress the perspective bring the background closer.




BMW Z4M Coupe rear by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Look for details




Ferrari Wheel by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Other than that enjoy! The meets and shows have an awesome atmosphere and great people. Talk to the owners, they are always willing to talk about the cars and give them a business card you might get some business.

Here are a few almost exclusively shot on the 17-55mm last year

Silverstone classics (40D)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomscottphotography/sets/72157630780702712/

BMW Z4 Uk national meet (40D 17-55mm few with 10-22mm)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomscottphotography/sets/72157630504600366/

Porsche museum Stuttgart (7D 17-55mm few with 10-22mm) 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomscottphotography/sets/72157632460914809/

Just a few of my car shots
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomscottphotography/sets/72157629303945158/

Hope this helps.


----------



## klickflip (Apr 30, 2013)

A couple of shoots I did recently for a specialist garage that does modern restorations of Mustangs and high end car detailing.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the great tips and sharing your photos Tom. I tried some of your suggestions out at an Audi dealer this evening. I haven't had a chance to download or do any processing. I can see where a Macro lens would be quite handy - not to mention a knee pad ;D





tomscott said:


> lilmsmaggie said:
> 
> 
> > Following a suggestion to check out this area of CR. Very nice shots!
> ...


----------



## j_hodges (May 9, 2013)

Long time reader, first time poster. 

Some incredible talent here! I wanted to share a few from the Ferrari Challenge race meeting a few weeks ago at Sears Point/Infineon Raceway in Sonoma, CA and would love to get some feedback.


----------



## tomscott (May 11, 2013)

Awesome Ferrari Challenge race meeting pics above! Although why you would put a camo wrap on one if beyond me!




VW Beetle by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Heavyweight67 (May 11, 2013)

From an afternoon walk


----------



## zoliphoto (May 11, 2013)

Hi there,

And some pics from me. Some of Yours are exceptional, thanks!


----------



## distant.star (May 12, 2013)

.
*Philadelphia Auto Show, 2013.

Chevy Coupe, 1928*


----------



## arioch82 (May 12, 2013)

my humble amateur contribution to this topic, long beach drifting race 
tamron 70-300 from the bleachers for the first two, canon 100L macro for the last two


----------



## zoliphoto (May 12, 2013)

And some others!


----------



## Schultzie (May 13, 2013)

These were take with a 70-200 2.8 IS II.




1949 Chevy Fleetline hood ornament by SauceyJack, on Flickr




2010 Chief Vintage bike by SauceyJack, on Flickr



Big bad wolf by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## JoshuaSingh (May 16, 2013)

Hey there, here s some work of mine  :




Special Operation


----------



## V8Beast (May 16, 2013)

JoshuaSingh said:


> Hey there, here s some work of mine  :



I'm floored. Awesome work. Your post processing skills are off the hook! Do you have a portfolio where I can see more of your work?


----------



## tntwit (May 17, 2013)

I always find it difficult to 'See' the shot when it comes to the close up detail shots of cars and bikes.

I look at some of the great shots on here of all these cars and bikes and say to myself "What a great shot; I don't think I would have ever 'seen' that.

Anyways, here is a recent attempt.

Nothing special. My mother-in-law is selling this bike and I decided to be a little creative with it. I recently bought the 50 1.8 so I could learn to shoot with a shallow depth of field, which I tried to employ here.

I would appreciate any feedback to improve the results. 

I'll start with my own critique.

I have a bunch of reflections in the shots - me, the neighbor's house, trees, etc. Is this something where you pull out a diffuser, etc to block the reflection - or pick a different location?

I'm guessing reflectors would enhance some lighting.

I'm not thrilled with the bokeh on this lens, but then it's a cheap lens so I wasn't expecting the world.

I'm wondering if I am picking the best point of focus in the shots and the best perspective, in terms of making it interesting. I know there is no right or wrong answers in the world of creative, but there are maybe best practices.

Having a shallow depth of field for OOF is something I never had before, and I really like playing around with it. For these types of shots I think it makes them much more interesting.


----------



## tomscott (May 21, 2013)

BMW Z4M Strobist by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




BMW Z4M CSL wheel strobist by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




BMW Z4M Dials/interior, strobes by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




BMW E46 M3 by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




BMW E92 M3 Rig shot by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## rHellfire (May 25, 2013)

The all new BMW M6 Coupé:

Shot with a 1Dx and 24-105. One single exposure and processed in Lightroom 4


----------



## ions (Jul 18, 2013)

Bye Bye Bug by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dbuono1865 (Jul 18, 2013)

Here are some photos I took at the MotoGP event in Austin this past spring. More can be seen at www.buonophotography.com/motogp


----------



## Schultzie (Jul 18, 2013)

Here are a few from a car show from a few weeks ago.




Fly like an Eagle by SauceyJack, on Flickr




'63 T-Bird taillamp by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## 7thfloorsteve (Jul 18, 2013)

My first post! Here are some of my shots...






































































And my first composite!




Here is how it was made...
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5500/9288853646_4c5fd7b460_o.jpg


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 18, 2013)

To a scotsman this is an exciting car: No road tax. Ever. Routinely getting 100+mpg on long motorway journeys.

Dust kicked up with sun behind. She's only doing about 10mph. Being a frugal canny scot I've never had her above 56mph!

Canon 7D, Canon 70-200 f2.8L.


----------



## V8Beast (Jul 20, 2013)

7thfloorsteve said:


> And my first composite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are some great shots you posted. I particularly like the shot of the SRT-4, and the composite is blowing my mind. You have some incredible post processing skills, my friend


----------



## V8Beast (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow, 100 mpg? I need to get me some of that  What model of Kia is that?


----------



## V8Beast (Jul 20, 2013)

rHellfire said:


> The all new BMW M6 Coupé:
> 
> Shot with a 1Dx and 24-105. One single exposure and processed in Lightroom 4



The saturated subject on a desaturated background looks great. I like the flare on the door, too. Good stuff.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 20, 2013)

V8Beast said:


> Wow, 100 mpg? I need to get me some of that  What model of Kia is that?



Rio 1.1d. Sits comfortably at up to 80mph. Big inside. Feels solid. Very low insurance. Well appointed for cash.


----------



## cinema-dslr (Jul 20, 2013)

And Now for Something Completely Different


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 20, 2013)

offt!. Thankfully for the van driver the cops and insurance companies usually see it that it is the person behinds fault!


----------



## 7thfloorsteve (Jul 22, 2013)

V8Beast said:


> 7thfloorsteve said:
> 
> 
> > And my first composite!
> ...


Thank You!


----------



## JoshuaSingh (Jul 24, 2013)

V8Beast said:


> JoshuaSingh said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there, here s some work of mine  :
> ...



Sorry for my VERY late reply, didn't see it!

Anyway, thank you! Sure, you can find me on Facebook (http://www.facebook.com/joshuasinghphotography) , 500px (http://500px.com/JoshuaSinghPhotography) and flickr (http://www.flickr.com/photos/joshuasinghphotography). Don't forget I'm just 15 years old, that's why I dont have all technical capabilities! (camera equipment )



@7thfloorsteve
The F-Type composite is absolutely amazing!!! Awesome job


----------



## 7thfloorsteve (Jul 26, 2013)

JoshuaSingh said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > JoshuaSingh said:
> ...


Thanks Josh


----------



## tomscott (Jul 29, 2013)

Tec mec Maserati, No. 27 Tony Wood, Race 7, Frollian Gonzalez trophy for HGPCA pre 61 Grand Prix Cars, Silverstone Classics 2013, Pit lane by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## tomscott (Sep 5, 2013)

Few more from Silverstone Classics 2013




TSP_SC (469 of 191) by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




TSP_SC (460 of 191) by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Ferrari 512 LM, No.100, 1970, Chevron B8, Paul Drayson, 1968, FIA Masters Historic Sports Cars, Silverstone Classics 2013 by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Ferrari 246 Dino 0007, No.3, Tony Smith, Froilan Gonzalez Trophy for HGPCA Pre 61 Grand Prix, Silverstone Classics 2013 by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




TSP_SC (307 of 333) by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Morris Mini Cooper, No.29 Richard Parsons, Under 2ltr Touring Cars, Silverstone Classics 2013 by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr




Frazer Nash Nurburg, No.9, Dick Smith, 1932, Froilan Gonzalez Trophy for HGPCA pre 61 Grand Prix, Silverstone Classics 2013 by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Have a look at the set from the weekend
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomscottphotography/sets/72157635105306341/


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 5, 2013)

Frame grab from wee video project I'm working on, video review of the Jaguar F-Type.


----------



## Badger (Sep 5, 2013)

My first image posted 
Canon 20D 70-200mm L f4 at f5.6 1/250sec


----------



## amoore00357 (Sep 5, 2013)

first time taking pictures at a car show
http://moorephotos.smugmug.com/Photography/Cars/Columbus-Car-Show/i-tB4D5PN/A


----------



## Roo (Sep 20, 2013)

From Motorclassica in Melbourne


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 16, 2013)

A couple from the British Touring Car Championship finale at the weekend. First time shooting cars with my 7D and 70-200. The ability to focus and follow a car is such a step up from my old camera. First image is from saturday, second from Sunday where the weather was awful all day, really tested my knowledge of set up and panning to keep the ISO below 1000. C&C very welcome. Would like to improve my work! 

70mm
1/400
F3.2
ISO100




Matt Neal by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr

70mm
1/640
F4.0
ISO1000




Dan Welch by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## glongstaff (Nov 10, 2013)

Passion for Power Show


----------



## glongstaff (Nov 10, 2013)

and more


----------



## glongstaff (Nov 10, 2013)

Crossley Logo


----------



## glongstaff (Nov 10, 2013)

Lancia Stratos


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 10, 2013)

A couple of stills taken alongside a video I'm working on just now:


----------



## Alan (Nov 10, 2013)

Testing the 16-35mm at a car show.


----------



## pulseimages (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## amoore00357 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## pulseimages (Nov 12, 2013)

8)


----------



## V8Beast (Jan 11, 2014)

It's been a while, but here's some recent stuff 

Let's kick it off with a C3 Corvette:
































And here's it's long-lost, miniature-sized twin, the Opel GT:


----------



## V8Beast (Jan 11, 2014)

An Aussie Falcon in America! I wish these things were imported here. They're badass!












A Viper-powered Mopar:


----------



## V8Beast (Jan 11, 2014)

Another Mopar:


----------



## V8Beast (Jan 11, 2014)

Sometimes you try something new (for me at least) and it actually works ;D


----------



## Roo (Jan 11, 2014)

Love your work V8. Good to see you got a 76 XC Falcon over there. There are a lot of the 71 Torino styling cues in that coupe as the 1972 XA version was styled around the same time in the same studio.


----------



## V8Beast (Jan 12, 2014)

Great eye, Roo. It is indeed a '76. For me it was quite unusual seeing a musclecar like the Falcon with right-hand drive. I'm quite envious of all the great cars the Aussies built in the '70s. Just about every old-school car built after 1972 in America is crap. Aussies kept on building badass cars like the Falcon. 

More than any other car I've ever shot, this Falcon attracted lots of confused and intrigued onlookers. During the two hours spent on the exterior photos, at least half a dozen cars pulled up, trying to guess what kind of car it was. No one got it right


----------



## Roo (Jan 29, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> Great eye, Roo. It is indeed a '76. For me it was quite unusual seeing a musclecar like the Falcon with right-hand drive. I'm quite envious of all the great cars the Aussies built in the '70s. Just about every old-school car built after 1972 in America is crap. Aussies kept on building badass cars like the Falcon.
> 
> More than any other car I've ever shot, this Falcon attracted lots of confused and intrigued onlookers. During the two hours spent on the exterior photos, at least half a dozen cars pulled up, trying to guess what kind of car it was. No one got it right



They mustn't have watched Mad Max (The Road Warrior) lol. 1976 was when these cars turned to crap engine wise. Local emission controls in the form of EGR etc came into effect robbing them of power and increasing consumption. Ford did a better job of managing it than Holden did though. I've attached a pic of an even rarer version of the coupe - a Ford Landau. It was a luxury version and only 1300 or so of these were ever made. The front was the same as the local LTD with a different side window opening and a strip tail light similar to the 71 Torino. 

You should get out here sometime as some of the cars are very different, especially the old US ones. In the 30s and 40s local body builders made some unique variations such as the sloper . In the 50s Ford and GM were assembling cars from kits sourced from Canada which also led to some unique styles such as the 58 'Star model' Customline and the 62 'Tank' Fairlane. 

Last weekend was a long weekend for Australia Day and there is a regular free display of older cars in Melbourne as well as the annual hot rod show.


----------



## Alan (Feb 1, 2014)

I hope I don't offend anyone with some truck pictures.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 1, 2014)

Roo said:


> You should get out here sometime as some of the cars are very different, especially the old US ones. In the 30s and 40s local body builders made some unique variations such as the sloper . In the 50s Ford and GM were assembling cars from kits sourced from Canada which also led to some unique styles such as the 58 'Star model' Customline and the 62 'Tank' Fairlane.



I would love to visit Australia sometime, and not just for the cars  The enthusiasm surrounding the car scene out there reminds me of America in the '60s.


----------



## tntwit (Feb 2, 2014)

1965 Ford Truck

North Country New York


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Folks
Just a few from me. All taken at the Good Guys Show Scottsdale AZ in 2006
All will be with the 300D with 18-55 non IS kit lens.

Reflected Lights 
1/5s f3.5 ISO 200 Hand held



IMG_4118 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Reflected Lights 
1/4s f3.5 ISO 200 Hand Held



IMG_4122 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Flying Beetle! 
1/200s f9.0 ISO 200



IMG_4054 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

No Chrome side detail!
1/100s f7.1 ISO 200



IMG_3943 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Roo (Feb 3, 2014)

Here are a couple more from the Hot Rod show


----------



## dolina (Feb 5, 2014)

Photographed at the Batangas Racing Circuit.




Track Day 2014 by 500px.com/dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 5, 2014)

Here's a car you don't get in the US.
A Skoda Superb wagon (my work car).


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 5, 2014)

Here's some other Aussie made sports cars.
These are Bolwells dating from the late 60's and early 70's.
The older one (the orange one) is powered by a Holden 6 cylinder engine, and the later ones by Ford V8's, both the 302 and 351.


----------



## Pugshot (Feb 6, 2014)

2011 Petit LeMans at Road Atlanta - Canon 7D w/ 70-300L


----------



## distant.star (Feb 8, 2014)

.
Philadelphia Auto Show is now open.

I'll be there Wednesday (2/12/14).

Ford has a new Mustang and the aluminum F-150. Porsche has an SUV. Let me know if there's anything you especially want to see.


----------



## Roo (Feb 8, 2014)

Bennymiata said:


> Here's a car you don't get in the US.
> A Skoda Superb wagon (my work car).



Nice one!! And here's another one (my Yeti)


----------



## surapon (Feb 9, 2014)

Here are the awesome cars.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 9, 2014)

Here are the awesome cars.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 9, 2014)

Here are the awesome cars.
Surapon


----------



## distant.star (Feb 9, 2014)

.
Keeping the two-wheelers represented:

_*
Hat & Gloves*_


----------



## surapon (Feb 9, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> Keeping the two-wheelers represented:
> 
> _*
> Hat & Gloves*_



Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear distant.star.
That is a 350 MPH hot rod and you can beat all the cop's cars, Would you please show us the overall photos-------Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Mr Surapon, 
Lovely pictures as per usual, really like the boat tail car, any idea what it is please. Also really like the pictures in the chrome, some interesting distortions of you and your surroundings! ;D 
Nice work, keep it up.
Edit, Forgot to say I think you may have been a little confused with the last pic! :

Distant Star,
Proof if it were needed that sometimes less is more.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## surapon (Feb 9, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mr Surapon,
> Lovely pictures as per usual, really like the boat tail car, any idea what it is please. Also really like the pictures in the chrome, some interesting distortions of you and your surroundings! ;D
> Nice work, keep it up.
> Edit, Forgot to say I think you may have been a little confused with the last pic! :
> ...



Dear Mr. Graham
Thanks you, Sir for your good words. Glad that you like the Monster Truck( ???) " the boat tail car ", Well I put the Last Photo of the " Gun Ship" that can top of all hot rods-----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon


----------



## Roo (Feb 9, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mr Surapon,
> Lovely pictures as per usual, really like the boat tail car, any idea what it is please. Also really like the pictures in the chrome, some interesting distortions of you and your surroundings! ;D
> Nice work, keep it up.
> Edit, Forgot to say I think you may have been a little confused with the last pic! :
> ...



Hi Graham

The boat tail car looks like a 1935 Auburn 851 Speedster. A lot of replicas have been made of these cars since that time.

Here are a few more angles of one.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## fotorex (Feb 9, 2014)

Here is a photo of my Mazda MX-5 or miata MKIII as it looked like when it was wrapped in the colors of the 1991 LeMans winning Mazda 787B:





for comparison here a photo of the die cast model from the 787B:





regards,
Frank


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Roo.
Thanks, oozes style and class all round, beautiful car, excellent pics.

Cheers Graham.




Roo said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mr Surapon,
> ...


----------



## tomscott (Feb 21, 2014)

Lamborghini Gallardo, Brake calliper by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## tomscott (May 21, 2014)

BMW Z4M Coupe, Silver Grey, CSL wheels by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



BMW Z4M Coupe, Silver Grey, CSL wheels by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



BMW Z4M Coupe, Silver Grey, CSL wheels by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



BMW Z4M Coupe, Silver Grey, CSL wheels by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



BMW Z4M Coupe, Silver Grey, CSL wheels by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



BMW Z4M Coupe, Silver Grey, CSL wheels by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



BMW Z4M Coupe, Silver Grey, CSL wheels by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (May 22, 2014)

Lovely shots as always Tom! 

Here's one from me. ;D


----------



## V8Beast (Jun 18, 2014)

Amazing shots, Tom. I love the wide-angle pan blur, color balance, and overall processing. 

Roo: Great shot of the Merc! Is this a studio shot, or a clever bit of post processing?


----------



## Roo (Jun 18, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> Amazing shots, Tom. I love the wide-angle pan blur, color balance, and overall processing.
> 
> Roo: Great shot of the Merc! Is this a studio shot, or a clever bit of post processing?



Thanks! Would you believe I took the on my kitchen table? ;D The Merc is a CMC 1/18 scale diecast model shot in a tent on black acrylic.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 18, 2014)

Roo said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing shots, Tom. I love the wide-angle pan blur, color balance, and overall processing.
> ...



Very very nice indeed, however the tail lights told me it was a scale model being photographed.

Still I was impressed enough by the general quality of the model to google 'Moss mercedes 300 slr' and found the exact same CMC scale model.


----------



## V8Beast (Jul 8, 2014)

Roo said:


> Thanks! Would you believe I took the on my kitchen table? ;D The Merc is a CMC 1/18 scale diecast model shot in a tent on black acrylic.



I guess that's kinda like a studio. Shows what I know! LOL ;D


----------



## TheJock (Jul 9, 2014)

Mercedes re-kindled the 722 with the McLaren/Mercedes SLR 722, I drove one earlier this year and it is simply astounding, I drove it 10 yards in a car park!!!! ;D


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Jul 9, 2014)

Quick snap of Race winner Louis Hamilton at Silverstone UK 2014...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 1, 2014)

It's Louis, Alan - not Louise.


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2014)

It's not Lewis Hamilton?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah - for some reason I thought it would be funny to write Louis!


----------



## tomscott (Aug 11, 2014)

Had a press pass for Silverstone Classics 2014. 1973 BMW CSL driven by current leader of the British Touring Car Championship Colin Turkington, Jet Super Touring Car Trophy.



BMW CSL 1973, Batmobile, Colin Turkington, Jet Super Touring Car Trophy, Silverstone Classic 2014 by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 12, 2014)

Nice photo Tom. Although slightly premature in saying he is the 2014 BTCC winner. Race winner yes. Championship is anything but over yet though!


----------



## tomscott (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry I meant current leader! :-X


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Think they could have got the exhaust pipe a little lower on that CSL? ;D Your photos of that Z4M are not helping my desire to get one of them, was it yours?


----------



## tomscott (Aug 13, 2014)

Ye think the exhaust took a bump!

YE the Z4M is mine... For sale ;D


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 14, 2014)

tomscott said:


> Ye think the exhaust took a bump!
> 
> YE the Z4M is mine... For sale ;D



Don't say that!! (how much?) :-X


----------



## gregorywood (Aug 14, 2014)

Long time reader, first time poster...

Here's one of about a thousand from last year's ALMS/WEC races in Austin at COTA.

I enjoy the quality of information and banter that goes on here at Canon Rumors! 


Greg
Grapevine, TX


----------



## infared (Aug 14, 2014)

I got a car..but I didn't shoot it with my Canon....
Ya know I carry a mirrorless when I don't want to haul the big gun!!!!!
:


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Aug 28, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> It's Louis, Alan - not Louise.



OOps! Quick fingers slow brain... Sorry guys and, erm, Lewis!

:-[


----------



## Foxdude (Aug 30, 2014)

Classic motor show, Lahti, Finland


----------



## TheJock (Aug 31, 2014)

gregorywood said:


> Long time reader, first time poster...
> 
> Here's one of about a thousand from last year's ALMS/WEC races in Austin at COTA.
> 
> ...



Theres a driver in the series comes from my home town in Scotland, his names Ryan Dalziel, I think he drives for Starworks Motorsport in an SRT Viper, I'd like to visit Daytona as it looks amazing on TV!


----------



## climber (Sep 13, 2014)

Few shots from today.


----------



## meywd (Oct 4, 2014)

Red Bull Car Park Drift Jordan 2014 by meywd84, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 4, 2014)

Ferrari



Hot Cars &amp; Hot Babes © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 4, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Ferrari
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Cars &amp; Hot Babes © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


 .....nice car btw


----------



## Rob-downunder (Oct 4, 2014)

LOL. Someone should tell the girl on the right to put on some underwear before doing a photo shoot !!!!!!

BTW. Got any more pics from the day????


----------



## meywd (Oct 4, 2014)

Red Bull Car Park Drift Jordan 2014 by meywd84, on Flickr


----------



## meywd (Oct 5, 2014)

Red Bull Car Park Drift Jordan 2014 by meywd84, on Flickr


----------



## ichetov (Oct 5, 2014)

September on the flats


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 6, 2014)

ichetov said:


> September on the flats



Nice shot!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 6, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Ferrari
> 
> 
> Hot Cars &amp; Hot Babes © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


Dude! That seductive design! Here in Brazil we call a certain part of the body of the woman "capô de Fusca" something like "hood Beetle". See the photo below, if it looks like something that other countries call it camel toe.


----------



## Roo (Nov 2, 2014)

Motorclassica was on here last weekend. It's a combined Concours D'Elegance, auction, mortoshow and club event so it has something for everyone. This year's event celebrated 100 years of Maserati, 50 years of the Mustang and 50 years since Sir Donald Campbell broke the land speed record at Lake Eyre.


----------



## dslrdummy (Nov 2, 2014)

From the Mercedes Museum, Stuttgart


----------



## dslrdummy (Nov 2, 2014)

Mercedes Museum, Stuttgart


----------



## dslrdummy (Nov 2, 2014)

Mercedes Museum, Stuttgart


----------



## dslrdummy (Nov 2, 2014)

Mercedes Museum, Stuttgart


----------



## KimH (Nov 2, 2014)

If you like Vintage - The Schlumpf collection in Mulhouse France is really something - here the Bugatti Hall of Fame, I recall they have 130 including 2 Royales, RR, MB, etc etc - all in all 400 cars on permanent display, some of them in the >$20M class


----------



## KimH (Nov 2, 2014)

And this 1937, MB 170H - Designed by Ferdinand Porsche before he moved to... well - you know all of that


----------



## Roo (Nov 2, 2014)

The Mercedes museum and Schlumpf collections are on my bucket list along with Porsche etc. Thanks for sharing


----------



## pulseimages (Mar 24, 2015)

Foxdude said:


> Classic motor show, Lahti, Finland



Nice images! What lens was used for the red Cadillac image?


----------



## Foxdude (Mar 26, 2015)

pulseimages said:


> Foxdude said:
> 
> 
> > Classic motor show, Lahti, Finland
> ...



Thanks! Cadillac was shot with Sigma 35mm Art wide open


----------



## Roo (Apr 3, 2015)

I hope you don't mind a couple of bus shots added ;D These are Flxibles from the 50s made under licence by Ansair here in Australia.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Roo. 
Wow they are stunning examples, definitely from the age of (misunderstood?) aerodynamics! Very nice series. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> I hope you don't mind a couple of bus shots added ;D These are Flxibles from the 50s made under licence by Ansair here in Australia.


----------



## Roo (Apr 3, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Wow they are stunning examples, definitely from the age of (misunderstood?) aerodynamics! Very nice series.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham! They are impressive units. Flxible were one of the first to start using a rear engine design in the 30s, although this style was made from 1946-67. Over here they ran mainly on the interstate/tourist coach services as they were air conditioned as well.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Roo. 
Thanks for the added info. Aircon too, but then I guess out there it's pretty much essential once you know it exists! How did we manage before! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Roo.
> ...


----------



## chasinglight (Apr 22, 2015)

This car is not really my style, but still a fun picture.


----------



## Roo (Apr 22, 2015)

really nicely captured chasinglight


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi chasinglight. 
Very nicely done, really sharp (at least looking at it on my ipad it is) even zoomed in. 

Cheers, Graham. 



chasinglight said:


> This car is not really my style, but still a fun picture.


----------



## chasinglight (Apr 23, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi chasinglight.
> Very nicely done, really sharp (at least looking at it on my ipad it is) even zoomed in.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks, I appreciate it. Yes, at least by my standards the shot is very sharp. It was a pretty difficult panning shot to pull off as the Jet Car was moving at a top speed ~300mph. I must have shot 20 frames in a burst and only one was really sharp. I am sure better panning technique and perhaps the better IS of the 100-400 II would have produced a few more keepers.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Apr 25, 2015)

Whole bunch of shots. Really got into photography because of my passion for cars.



IMG_2137-2 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_2295 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_0035 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_8364 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_0029 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_0031 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_0038 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_4022-2 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_5518-Edit-2 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



Audi S5 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_2125 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



Porsche 993 Wallpaper by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_3289-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_1312-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_7732-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (May 8, 2015)

Nice shots Andy  Good use of your locations.


----------



## TheJock (May 14, 2015)

Fantastic work guys, like you Andy I also got into photography due to my passion for motorsports, I really enjoyed watching the images slowly uploading (slow connection speed at work) line by line there, it was like a little guessing game (nailed that Bugatti!! ;D), it’s summer here so not much chance of me seeing anything for the next two months :-[


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (May 14, 2015)

Thanks I'm glad you guys like the shots, I'm lucky enough to photograph and drive the Porsche 993 all the time.

My uncles 71 Camaro Z/28 replica



IMG_3557 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr

Got to ride in the new Mercedes AMG GT-S



IMG_6146 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (May 15, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Thanks I'm glad you guys like the shots, I'm lucky enough to photograph and drive the Porsche 993 all the time.
> 
> My uncles 71 Camaro Z/28 replica
> 
> ...



My favourite version of the second gen F body with the rally sport pack. The grille looks far better without the bumper splitting it in half


----------



## chauncey (May 27, 2015)

I like reflections at car shows...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 27, 2015)

and some bikes...



Theresa and Harleys by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 27, 2015)

Hot Rods...



Rear engine hot rod 1674 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## TheJock (May 28, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> and some bikes...
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa and Harleys by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Sorry Keith, I've been staring at this image for a couple of hours now but I still can't see any bikes ;D


----------



## Roo (Jun 29, 2015)

50s VW Karmann Ghia


----------



## 300D (Jun 29, 2015)

TheJock,
That confusing photo is an air cooled Moto Guzzi (Large capacity across the frame V twin), parked in front of a field of Harley Davidsons.


----------



## Akul (Jun 29, 2015)

70D+18-135 STM (updated pic is baaad quality for some reason tho, scaled badly, lost sharpness;() Reattached a bit better now


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2015)

Akul said:


> 70D+18-135 STM (updated pic is baaad quality for some reason tho, scaled badly, lost sharpness;()




Very nice panning... and welcome to CR.


----------



## Akul (Jun 29, 2015)

Click said:


> Akul said:
> 
> 
> > 70D+18-135 STM (updated pic is baaad quality for some reason tho, scaled badly, lost sharpness;()
> ...



THank you. Been lurking around here for years, but got to upload pic when im tired and did bad job uploading. But well theres first time for everything i guess ;D


----------



## Schultzie (Jun 30, 2015)

Hardcore Hearse Club - Brauerhouse by Brian Schultz, on Flickr




Double K Productions Car Show - Iron Gate by Brian Schultz, on Flickr


----------



## triggermike (Jun 30, 2015)

Cool. Here's some from Ft. Lauderdale Beach Bash over Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## TheJock (Jul 6, 2015)

This image is NOT my image, but I just had to share it with you fellow petrolheads.
However, I will be able to post a photo of my own GT by the end of the year!!
Ladies and gentlemen I give you the 2015 Stage 3 Roush Mustang :'(


----------



## Dalsgaardfoto (Jul 6, 2015)

These photos was all shot at the MotoGP in Assen, Holland 2015. 
All were shot with my 5D3, Canon 70-200 F2.8 IS II and some with the 2X III extender attached. 

For a few more shots and exifs see: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157654949878409
Most were shot at 1/160 - 1/250. Images are only processed in LR - no motion blur added.


----------



## Roo (Jul 6, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> This image is NOT my image, but I just had to share it with you fellow petrolheads.
> However, I will be able to post a photo of my own GT by the end of the year!!
> Ladies and gentlemen I give you the 2015 Stage 3 Roush Mustang :'(



Nice! Going for that colour too?


----------



## TheJock (Jul 7, 2015)

Roo said:


> Nice! Going for that colour too?


I'll be buying a black one, gonna go for the V8 GT rather than the 2.4 Ecoboost or the V6, probably not gonna happen until 2016 sometime, but it's a high priority in the family 8)


----------



## tomscott (Jul 7, 2015)

Porsche 911, Sustens Pass, Switzerland by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Just come back from a euro road trip, 13 days, 6 countries, 3000 miles, 3500 pics. First of many to come. 

Porsche 911 Carrera S, Sustens Pass, Switzerland


----------



## Roo (Jul 12, 2015)

Some from the Shifting Gear exhibition that just finished here. All Australian designed and built cars. 
1 Bolwell Nagari
2 Holden Torana GTR-X concept
3 Holden Hurricane concept
4 Pontiac all enclosed business coupe (sloper)
5 Buick Avenir concept
6 Holden Efijy


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice series Roo. The Holden Efijy looks stunning! Did you take any more photos of it?


----------



## Roo (Jul 12, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> Nice series Roo. The Holden Efijy looks stunning! Did you take any more photos of it?



Thanks dhr  Here are a few more of her.


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2015)

Awesome car design. Very nice pictures, Roo. Well done.


----------



## Roo (Jul 12, 2015)

Click said:


> Awesome car design. Very nice pictures, Roo. Well done.



Thanks Click


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks Roo! That has been really well polished. I can only assume the interior is as nice as the exterior?


----------



## Roo (Jul 12, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> Thanks Roo! That has been really well polished. I can only assume the interior is as nice as the exterior?



The interior is just as well done as the exterior.. as you would expect from a group of car company designers and engineers working in their spare time  Here's a link to a recent article a local magazine did on it. 

http://www.wheelsmag.com.au/features/1506/bucket-list-holden-efijy/


----------



## TheJock (Jul 13, 2015)

6 litre V8 in that Efijy, what's not too like!!
I love the Harley fat boy style solid wheels, it really sets it off with the rest of the retro styling!!
Excellent pictures Roo


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 13, 2015)

Roo said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Roo! That has been really well polished. I can only assume the interior is as nice as the exterior?
> ...



Wow, the interior looks just as good. I agree with Stewart about the wheels. They really suit the car.


----------



## Boromir883 (Jul 14, 2015)

there are some from the European LeMansSeries, last weekend- RedBull Ring, Austria
Prototypes P2 , P3 and GTC , GTE cars


----------



## TheJock (Jul 14, 2015)

Some fantastic shots there Gunter, I love the 24hr races, we have one in Dubai in January and it’s just brilliant fun.


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2015)

Beautiful series, Günter. I especially like the 4th picture.


----------



## Roo (Jul 14, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Günter. I especially like the 4th picture.



+1


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jul 18, 2015)

Just got a circular polarizer today, Got it from a local camera store for $20. Canon 5d mkii 50mm 1.8 II Hoya NXT 52mm CP

Had to try it out on my truck, was amazed a just how much reflection it removes!



Ram 1500 Sport by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## tomscott (Jul 22, 2015)

Not really the right place but thought you guys might enjoy.

A few of my favourites from a recent eurotrip. 13 days, 6 countries, 3000 miles, 3500 pics. 

We took the ferry from Port of Tyne, Northumbria UK to Amsterdam drove through Netherlands, Germany, Switzerland, Italy. We went to the museum and factory tours (where we could) of BMW, Porsche, Ferrari, Lamborghini and Pagani.

Then made our way back through Austria, Switzerland, Germany Netherlands and back to Blighty.

Enjoy. I will make a dedicated thread of images with the accompanying editorial which will be appearing in the British version of Porsche post.



Group meet up just off the autobahn in Baden Baden by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 991, 911 50th Anniversary Edition Coupe by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 911 and Boxster, Route 500 stop, Mumelsee, Germany by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 911s and BMW Z4M, Route 500 stop, Mumelsee, Germany by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche Museum, Stuttgart by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 918, Porsche Museum, Stuttgart by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 991, 911 50th Anniversary Edition Coupe by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche Convoy, St.Moritz to Susten Pass, Switzerland by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche Boxster, St.Moritz to Susten Pass, Switzerland by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Stein Glacier, Susten Pass, Switzerland by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 911 Convoy, Stein Glacier, Susten Pass, Switzerland by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 911 lineup, Susten Pass, Switzerland by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Susten Pass, Switzerland by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 911, Sustens Pass, Switzerland by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 911 Targa, Scenic mountain pass road, Tiefencastel to Savognin, Switzerland by Tom Scott, on Flickr



ARNO XI Hydroplane, Enzo Ferrari Museum, Modena by Tom Scott, on Flickr



La Ferrari, Enzo and F40, Enzo Ferrari Museum, Modena by Tom Scott, on Flickr



La Ferrari, Enzo Ferrari Museum, Modena by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Zonda F and Zonda R, Pagani Factory, Modena by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Lamborghini Huracan and Porsche 911 Targa, Lamborghini Factory, Super car Rental, Modena, Italy by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Lamborghini Aventador, Lamborghini Factory, Modena, Italy by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 911 Carrera S, Malcesine, Lake Garda, Italy by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche Boxster S, 911 Carrera S, Malcesine, Lake Garda, Italy by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 911 Carrera S, Malcesine, Lake Garda, Italy by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche Line up, Stelvio Pass, Italy by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 911 Carrera S, Stelvio Pass, Italy by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Stelvio Pass, Italy by Tom Scott, on Flickr



BMW Efficient Dynamics, Vision, BMW Welt, Munich, Germany by Tom Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2015)

Beautiful series. Great pictures. 8) Well done, Tom.


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm burning with envy at that road trip Tom! Great series of photos. You all really love your cars going by how immaculate and well polished they look! The Ferrari museum is now on my bucket list.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jul 23, 2015)

Some shots I got at a local car show last night



2011 Subaru WRX by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_4812 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_4839 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_4807-2 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_4802-2 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_4817 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr




IMG_4854 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_4801 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## TheJock (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for the great photo’s guys.
Tom, I know you like your German rides, but after such an extensive trip to some of the world’s most prestigious museums, if you were allowed to pick only 1 to be yours, which would it be???????
I have seen mine from your images


----------



## tomscott (Jul 23, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> Thanks for the great photo’s guys.
> Tom, I know you like your German rides, but after such an extensive trip to some of the world’s most prestigious museums, if you were allowed to pick only 1 to be yours, which would it be???????
> I have seen mine from your images



I certainly do! Definitely a german car guy through and through.

Saying that I saw some of my all time favourites - Zonda F, Ferrari F40, Porsche 959, lamborghini Miura, BMW M1 the list goes on! Really was amazing! But I'm quite happy with the Red 911 in the pics. 

Heres a pic of me and my dad just before we set off.







Although the new 911 Targa GTS is a thing of beauty and is most certainly on my list. Fell in love with the silver Targa on our journey and the new targa is beautiful.

So many people had love for the car on the journey people would stop, wave, watch etc when we got to the lamborghini factory and drove through the main gates all 3 cars were surrounded by tourists people wanting pics wondering where we were from etc was an experience I certainly won't forget.

As for the Ferrari museum the main one where the factory is… its very touristy and wasn't really very impressive. The Enzo Ferrari Museum was incredible much more out of the way and quite hard to find but was apart of Enzo Ferraris estate and was beautiful much more up my street.


----------



## tomscott (Jul 23, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Had a press pass for Silverstone Classics 2014. 1973 BMW CSL driven by current leader of the British Touring Car Championship Colin Turkington, Jet Super Touring Car Trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> BMW CSL 1973, Batmobile, Colin Turkington, Jet Super Touring Car Trophy, Silverstone Classic 2014 by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



I have another press pass for Silverstone Classics this weekend so will no doubt post some more images from there.


----------



## Roo (Jul 23, 2015)

Great images Tom! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Roo (Jul 23, 2015)

An Australian bodied Austin 7 called the Ace and a 63 Coupe de Ville


----------



## romanr74 (Jul 24, 2015)

Boromir883 said:


> there are some from the European LeMansSeries, last weekend- RedBull Ring, Austria
> Prototypes P2 , P3 and GTC , GTE cars



if i'm allowed to share constructive feedback (w/o indicating i would have made better): to my taste too tightly framed/cropped...


----------



## tomscott (Jul 24, 2015)

Heres one from from today at Silverstone Classics 25th Anniversary. Pretty hairy conditions, check out this sideways action from the Historic Formula 1!



Sideways Action, Historic Formula 1, Silverstone Classics 25th Anniversary by Tom Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2015)

Very nice shot, Tom.


----------



## TheJock (Jul 25, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Just got a circular polarizer today, Got it from a local camera store for $20. Canon 5d mkii 50mm 1.8 II Hoya NXT 52mm CP
> 
> Had to try it out on my truck, was amazed a just how much reflection it removes!
> 
> ...


I love the way it brings out the colours in the headlight lenses, I saw a photo project where someone gathered a load of plastic rulers and protractors, added a CIRC/POL then took the image, the colours the filter reveals are amazing, just like the headlights on your truck


----------



## tomscott (Jul 27, 2015)

Heres another one from Silverstone Classics 2015. Probably my favourite image.

Porsche 962, BP Leyton House, Group C the twilight race.



Porsche 962, BP Leyton House, Group C, twilight race, Silverstone Classics 2015 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

5DMKIII with 70-200mm @200mm 1/200th F3.5 ISO1000


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 27, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Heres another one from Silverstone Classics 2015. Probably my favourite image.
> 
> Porsche 962, BP Leyton House, Group C the twilight race.
> 
> ...



Cracking image!!


----------



## Roo (Jul 28, 2015)

great image Tom!


----------



## tomscott (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks! 

I took over 5000 so plenty to work through ;D

Such an incredible event biggest classic motor event in the world. over 10000 cars displayed, over 100 races, a lot of cars raced are worth over a million with a few other rare cars worth over 10 and some priceless and they race them like they stole them. Magic.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Tom. 
Great series of shots. 
5000 images, I did 3000 last year at the Bournemouth air festival, never again, still working through them, it's on again later this month. :
We do the Goodwood Revival, same sort of attitude there, most cars have two drivers with a swap mid race, one the owner, one a racing driver or celebrity, they both drive it like its stolen, again cars worth north of a million are not rare. Definitely an event to attend at least once. 

Cheers, Graham. 



tomscott said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I took over 5000 so plenty to work through ;D
> 
> Such an incredible event biggest classic motor event in the world. over 10000 cars displayed, over 100 races, a lot of cars raced are worth over a million with a few other rare cars worth over 10 and some priceless and they race them like they stole them. Magic.


----------



## tomscott (Jul 29, 2015)

Ye it is a bit of a pain but I was there for 3 days so I don't think thats too bad. Lots of action lots of cars. 

I was meaning the more rare cars like the Ferrari 250GT SWB breadvan. Only one ever made and it won the first Stuart Graham Award which was given for most admirable competing car.

Estimated value being £10 million. 



Ferrari 250GT SWB breadvan, Royal Automobile Club Tourist Trophy For Historic Cars Pre &#x27;63 GT, Silverstone Classics 2015 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

'The striking three-litre V12 scarlet Ferrari 250 GT SWB Breadvan is a one-off Ferrari made in 1962 from a 1961, chassis number 2819 GT. It was commissioned by Count Giovanni Volpi in 1962, when Enzo Ferrari refused to sell the immensely rich Venetian one of his new 250 GTOs, Volpi simply hired renowned engineer Giotto Bizzarrini to upgrade a Ferrari 250 GT SWB into a GTO beater – the result was the distinctive Breadvan, so known due to its extended rear roofline and shooting-break appearance. The re-bodied Ferrari made its debut at the 1962 Le Mans 24 Hours, outpacing all of Enzo’s GTOs before being sidelined by a driveshaft failure. Despite being immensely valuable, thanks to the enthusiasm of its current owner, it continues to regularly compete in major historic events such as the Silverstone Classic.'


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 29, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tom.
> Great series of shots.
> 5000 images, I did 3000 last year at the Bournemouth air festival, never again, still working through them, it's on again later this month. :
> We do the Goodwood Revival, same sort of attitude there, most cars have two drivers with a swap mid race, one the owner, one a racing driver or celebrity, they both drive it like its stolen, again cars worth north of a million are not rare. Definitely an event to attend at least once.
> ...



I used to do that. I've since stuck to 'never again'! I found I would miss stuff by hiding behind the camera all the time and grow to resent going through thousands of images. I try to keep it to 500-100 for an event now (can be tough when you let loose hi speed burst!), I enjoy watching the event more and still get plenty of shots I'm happy with.

Hoped to do Bournemouth and Goodwood myself this year, alas family stuff is likely to get in the way for yet another year


----------



## tomscott (Jul 29, 2015)

Ye well it's good to do that if your there for personal reasons and paid for a ticket. First couple of years was like that for me and I was showing my car so doing both was a bit of an ask.

But the last two years I've been there on assignment shooting for publication and had a press pass so can't really limit myself. More I have the easier it is to please the editor. 

Goodwood is on the editorial list for next year hope to get there!


----------



## tomscott (Jul 30, 2015)

Courage C26S, Group C, 1989, Sarthe, Silverstone Classics 2015 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Courage C26S, Group C, 1989, Sarthe, Silverstone Classics 2015


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 30, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Ye well it's good to do that if your there for personal reasons and paid for a ticket. First couple of years was like that for me and I was showing my car so doing both was a bit of an ask.
> 
> But the last two years I've been there on assignment shooting for publication and had a press pass so can't really limit myself. More I have the easier it is to please the editor.
> 
> Goodwood is on the editorial list for next year hope to get there!



Fair point! In that situation, more really is more! I'm sure if I did manage to get a media pass one day I'd be buying a few extra cards and then shooting an awful lot more 

Another great shot there of the Courage by the way.


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2015)

Great shots, Tom. Keep posting


----------



## tomscott (Jul 31, 2015)

Cheers guys il drop them in as I get them edited. 

Proof you can still get good shots with old tech. My 5DMKIII gave up half way through the day as the rain was so heavy (as you can see from the pic), although I had a rain cover on it 8 hours in torrential rain is just too much for it. The buttons got a bit waterlogged and wouldn't control the camera. So got my old 40D out as I always carry it incase of a problem. Then a couple of hours later same thing happened to the 40D...

Had no problem wrapped them in a towel and let them dry good as new the next morning. going to buy myself a 7DMKII now I think, would like a 1DX but they are a bit overkill atm.



BMW E30 M3, No.83, Tim Harvey, Silverstone Classics 2015 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

BMW E30 M3, No.83, Tim Harvey, Silverstone Classics. Crazy weather!


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2015)

Another very nice shot, Tom. Well done.


----------



## tomscott (Aug 3, 2015)

Heres another one of my mate Will Nuthall of IN Racing driving a 1960 Cooper Maserati T53 in the pre '66 Grand Prix



Cooper Maserati T53, William Nuthall, IN Racing, #10, HGPCA Pre &#x27;66 Grand Prix Cars by Tom Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Heres another one of my mate Will Nuthall of IN Racing driving a 1960 Cooper Maserati T53 in the pre '66 Grand Prix



I love this car 8) Nice shot, Tom.


----------



## tomscott (Aug 4, 2015)

More rain  



Jordan 194, Benetton #3, 1994, driven by Tony Worswick, Legends of Modern F1, Silverstone Classic 2015 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Jordan 194, Benetton with a Hart 1035 3.5 V10 proper engine sounded amazing!! 1994, driven originally by Rubens Barrichello, Legends of Modern F1


----------



## TheJock (Aug 4, 2015)

tomscott said:


> More rain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT is a quality post, outstanding stuff Tom, I'm well jel


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 6, 2015)

REX15556 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX15473 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice panning on the 3rd shot.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi Tex. 
May I ask where? 
I like the 1st shot, makes it look like you were stood on the curbstones! 
Also panning on 3 is great. 
Nice series. 

Cheers, Graham. 



TexPhoto said:


> REX15556 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tomscott (Aug 6, 2015)

Great pics Texphoto! 




Williams FW07C, Leyland #37, 1981, driven by C. D&#x27;Ansembourg, Legends of Modern F1, Silverstone Classic 2015 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Williams FW07C, 1981


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Williams FW07C, 1981




I really like this shot. Well done, Tom.


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Aug 6, 2015)

Damon Hill giving it a go in the 2014 Silverstone Centenary Parade...


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Aug 6, 2015)

Silverstone Formula Porche...


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 7, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tex.
> May I ask where?
> I like the 1st shot, makes it look like you were stood on the curbstones!
> Also panning on 3 is great.
> ...



I live in Puerto Rico, and the photos are from a local track in Ponce, the 2nd largest city. Track rules are pretty lenient and in the first photo I am standing on a 3 foot high wall on the inside of a 180 degree corner. I am probably 4' away from the car shooting with a 12-24 on a 7DII. My side of the wall is filled with dirt so I can't stand behind it.

I'm divorced, so I have little or no concern for my personal safety. At one point a race official came over and told me that the hay bales I was standing behind would not stop a skidding car. They were meant to cushion the cycle riders who might go in head first. I know, but the photos are cool, I said...

Anyway, glad you like them.


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Aug 7, 2015)

Cars... and women holding SD Cards on sticks!


----------



## Boromir883 (Aug 7, 2015)

Some more from the European LeMansSeries at the RedBullRing, Austria


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2015)

Boromir883 said:


> Some more from the European LeMansSeries at the RedBullRing, Austria



I really like your series. Well done Boromir883


----------



## Boromir883 (Aug 7, 2015)

Click said:


> Boromir883 said:
> 
> 
> > Some more from the European LeMansSeries at the RedBullRing, Austria
> ...


Thank you Click!
It's a spectacular motorsports series


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi Tex. 
Thanks, I thought you were close, but that is close. 
Surely post divorce is when you stop wishing it was all ended and start taking care again! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



TexPhoto said:


> I'm divorced, so I have little or no concern for my personal safety. At one point a race official came over and told me that the hay bales I was standing behind would not stop a skidding car. They were meant to cushion the cycle riders who might go in head first. I know, but the photos are cool, I said...
> 
> Anyway, glad you like them.


----------



## tomscott (Aug 20, 2015)

Few more from Silverstone Classics



Lotus 77, John Player Special, #56, driven by Nick Padmore, Historic Formula One, Silverstone Classics 2015 by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GTA, #33, Driven by A. Lawley and T. Smith, Warwick Banks Trophy for Under 2 Litre Touring Cars, Silverstone Classics 2015 by Tom Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Few more from Silverstone Classics



Looks great with the rain.


----------



## V8Beast (Aug 21, 2015)

Corvettes anyone?


----------



## V8Beast (Aug 21, 2015)

Please pardon the multiple posts, but I have a dumb technical question to ask. I originally uploaded these images onto my Photobucket site, but after linking them to Canon Rumors, they appeared way too wide. I've never had this issue before. What am I doing wrong? 

As an alternative, I attached the images directly into the post, but now the color temperature and saturation is off. What gives? 

With that out of the way, we now return to more Corvettes ;D


----------



## V8Beast (Aug 21, 2015)

Now for some random Camaros and a 1957 Chevy.


----------



## V8Beast (Aug 21, 2015)

Is it OK to post half of a car ;D?


----------



## tomscott (Aug 21, 2015)

Great stuff V8 beast always enjoy seeing your posts!

What sort of lighting set ups are you using?


----------



## V8Beast (Aug 21, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Great stuff V8 beast always enjoy seeing your posts!
> 
> What sort of lighting set ups are you using?



Thank you, Tom. I very much enjoy your images as well.

I use a pair of White Lightning monolights for the full car shots and a pair of 550EXs for the detail shots. On very rare occasion I mix in a third light.


----------



## TheJock (Aug 23, 2015)

V8Beast, you tease us Sir!!!
That Silver C3 (?) engine bay is automotive pornography , incredible example!! Even though that C7 is a 1200bhp variant, I’d still have the Silver one!!
I love the rolling chassis too, I have one like that of the McLaren MP-12C (I’ll find them and post later) they loved telling people that the word “Mclaren” was etched instead of being embossed to save a further 2.3 grams!!!
Your photo’s are amazing, I loved every single one of them.


----------



## Roo (Aug 24, 2015)

Great images as usual V8. I love the rolling chassis shots - you've done them great credit for the effort they put into attention to detail. What body are they clothing it in?

I moved house recently and I met my new neighbour on the weekend. It turns out he has a nicely restored white '65 289 powered Mustang and a purple 32 coupe running an 8 stack injected 302. So I might have some new subjects to shoot


----------



## V8Beast (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words, gentlemen 



Stewart K said:


> I have one like that of the McLaren MP-12C (I’ll find them and post later) they loved telling people that the word “Mclaren” was etched instead of being embossed to save a further 2.3 grams!!!



Please post pics the the McLaren chassis if you manage to locate it. I'd love to see it 




Roo said:


> What body are they clothing it in?
> 
> I moved house recently and I met my new neighbour on the weekend. It turns out he has a nicely restored white '65 289 powered Mustang and a purple 32 coupe running an 8 stack injected 302. So I might have some new subjects to shoot



The chassis is for a 1957 Chevy. The shop I shot this for makes full chassis like this for all kinds of cars. They're putting one together right now for an old Alfa Romeo. 

It's always nice to have neighbors with cool cars. I noticed a nice '68 Charger parked outside down the street form me. I might have to pay the owner a visit.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
To all who have taken the time and effort to post more shots here, nice work Gents. Some stunning cars beautifully captured. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## TheJock (Sep 12, 2015)

V8Beast said:


> Please post pics the the McLaren chassis if you manage to locate it. I'd love to see it


Hi guys, I found some of the McLaren rolling chassis pics, unfortunately not very great quality, but I said I’d post them.
I’ll follow up with a couple from the Supercar Show that happened a few weeks later, which was incredible, every rare marque I could have hoped for and more!! Only problem there was that the entire car park had a red carpet which caused colour spill on to some of the cars.


----------



## TheJock (Sep 12, 2015)

And a couple from the supercar show a couple of weeks after the McLaren launch, every marque imaginable and then some!


----------



## TheJock (Sep 12, 2015)

And a few more.


----------



## Roo (Sep 12, 2015)

nice shots Stewart although in the case of the McLaren beauty really is only skin deep! ;D I'm off to an all American car show today. Hopefully I'll get some decent pics.


----------



## Roo (Sep 14, 2015)

cars with sunstars


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2015)

Roo said:


> cars with sunstars



Nice pictures, Roo


----------



## Roo (Sep 14, 2015)

Click said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > cars with sunstars
> ...



Thanks Click much appreciated. I decided to just use the nifty 50 STM for the day and I was either wide open or stopped right down with it.


----------



## dslrdummy (Sep 14, 2015)

One from the Mercedes Museum, Stuttgart


----------



## dslrdummy (Sep 14, 2015)

And another


----------



## dslrdummy (Sep 15, 2015)

Mercedes 300SL Gull Wing


----------



## V8Beast (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for finding the pics, Stewart. So am I looking at a carbon fiber tub and aluminum cradles? 

IMHO, McLaren doesn't make the prettiest road cars, but that's OK because they go like stink!


----------



## TheJock (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi V8, your spot on, a CF Monocoque cabin with aluminium and titanium chassis parts. The Middle East launch was held in the Armani hotel, so it was quite a swanky affair, I also managed to blag my way in to the P1 launch at the Habtoor Grand hotel ballroom, it was even better!! I’m quite bias as I’m an avid McLaren F1 team fan (I don’t follow drivers) so I love/prefer the McLaren road cars over the usual Ferraris and the like.

I got the chance to work on the Fast and Furious 7 in Abu Dhabi and I drove the MP4-12C back to its resting place, loved it!! The steering wheel felt so precise it was scary, that on top of the acceleration would be real fun on a track, unfortunately I only drove it round the Emirates Palace. I managed to drive quite a few exotics that day, I started up and drove/re-parked a Veyron, a McLaren SLR 722 and I was the precision driver in the yellow Ferrari 458 in the film, the scene where the cars all come in to park one after each other. The weekend before I drove vehicle number 2 (black Suburban) in the scene with Kurt Russell. No cameras allowed as you would expect, but I think there are a couple of iPhone snaps somewhere!!


----------



## TheJock (Sep 22, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Ye it is a bit of a pain but I was there for 3 days so I don't think thats too bad. Lots of action lots of cars.
> 
> I was meaning the more rare cars like the Ferrari 250GT SWB breadvan. Only one ever made and it won the first Stuart Graham Award which was given for most admirable competing car.
> 
> ...



I see the breadvan was crashed at Goodwood last month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brut_Photo (Sep 22, 2015)

3 p1's


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2015)

Brut_Photo said:


> 3 p1's



First post? Beautiful car. 8)


...and welcome to CR


----------



## Brut_Photo (Sep 22, 2015)

Click said:


> Brut_Photo said:
> 
> 
> > 3 p1's
> ...



Yep. Figured would post 3.6million in one photo


----------



## sama (Sep 22, 2015)

Classic Car Show in Markham Ontario 8) 8) 8)


----------



## sama (Sep 22, 2015)

and these


----------



## Roo (Sep 23, 2015)

nice images sama


----------



## V8Beast (Sep 24, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> I got the chance to work on the Fast and Furious 7 in Abu Dhabi and I drove the MP4-12C back to its resting place, loved it!! The steering wheel felt so precise it was scary, that on top of the acceleration would be real fun on a track, unfortunately I only drove it round the Emirates Palace. I managed to drive quite a few exotics that day, I started up and drove/re-parked a Veyron, a McLaren SLR 722 and I was the precision driver in the yellow Ferrari 458 in the film, the scene where the cars all come in to park one after each other. The weekend before I drove vehicle number 2 (black Suburban) in the scene with Kurt Russell. No cameras allowed as you would expect, but I think there are a couple of iPhone snaps somewhere!!



Sounds like a fun day at the office ;D May I ask what you do for a living?


----------



## sama (Sep 24, 2015)

Roo said:


> nice images sama



Thanks. My friend.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2015)

Very nice series, sama.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 25, 2015)

1932 Chevy Coupe with Pontiac Eagle hood ornament.


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2015)

Very nice pictures. Well done CanonFanBoy.


----------



## TheJock (Sep 27, 2015)

V8Beast said:


> Sounds like a fun day at the office ;D May I ask what you do for a living?


Hi V8, I’m a Consular Officer in Dubai. I got the Consul Generals invitation to attend the McLaren MP4-12C launch (as he knows I'm a McLaren fan) and a good friend is a photo-journalist for a weekly motoring magazine in his spare time, he gets invites to all the swanky events!!
He received the invite for precision drivers for the FF7 movie and got a few of his mates to fill the roles, he also got me into the McLaren P1 launch (I’ll post some of those photo’s later) and we'll be out in the desert for the desert challenge in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Roo (Sep 27, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a fun day at the office ;D May I ask what you do for a living?
> ...



Life is good ;D


----------



## V8Beast (Sep 28, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> Hi V8, I’m a Consular Officer in Dubai. I got the Consul Generals invitation to attend the McLaren MP4-12C launch (as he knows I'm a McLaren fan) and a good friend is a photo-journalist for a weekly motoring magazine in his spare time, he gets invites to all the swanky events!!
> He received the invite for precision drivers for the FF7 movie and got a few of his mates to fill the roles, he also got me into the McLaren P1 launch (I’ll post some of those photo’s later) and we'll be out in the desert for the desert challenge in a couple of weeks.



It's all about the connections ;D!


----------



## TheJock (Sep 28, 2015)

LOL, thank god for good connections ;D
Here's a few photo's from the P1 launch in the Habtoor Grand Hotel ballroom, I was using a 550D with a 24-105L and a Sigma 600 flash back in 2013. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## TheJock (Sep 28, 2015)

That's Frank Stevenson (the designer of the MP4-12C and P1) on the left and the McLaren test driver Chris Goodwin (middle) in the first photo above. Here's another couple, don't cha just love the attention to detail in the tyre mould!!!!


----------



## Roo (Sep 28, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> That's Frank Stevenson (the designer of the MP4-12C and P1) on the left and the McLaren test driver Chris Goodwin (middle) in the first photo above. Here's another couple, don't cha just love the attention to detail in the tyre mould!!!!



Nice work Stewart! Not sure having a McLaen tread will enhance wet weather performance tho ;D


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Oct 2, 2015)

E-Dirty, my friend's RB20DET swapped e30



E-Dirty by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr

Nissan GTR that just participated in a road rally 



IMG_7359-Edit by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr

Ultra rare Sun International Escort RS Cosworth in USA



Cossie by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice pictures, Andy.


----------



## meywd (Oct 5, 2015)

Red Bull Car Park Drift 2015 by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 5, 2015)

Posted one of these as a bird and don't think that was appreciated so after discovering this thread why not here.

64 Falcon, the poor-man's sport's car in so-so unrestored condition still gets the thumbs up. This car died so the Mustang could live. My back yard, 300 mm.

Jack


----------



## Roo (Oct 5, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Posted one of these as a bird and don't think that was appreciated so after discovering this thread why not here.
> 
> 64 Falcon, the poor-man's sport's car in so-so unrestored condition still gets the thumbs up. This car died so the Mustang could live. My back yard, 300 mm.
> 
> Jack



Thanks for sharing Jack. The Falcon Sprint is still doing very well in historics racing over here.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 6, 2015)

Why is the top of the hood so blurred? It looks odd to me, but I really like the colours and the faux film edge, though I think the vignette is a touch heavy handed.

But it is your work and I respect that and appreciate my opinions are not worth anything 

Warm welcome Beaver and keep posting!


----------



## Roo (Oct 6, 2015)

Welcome Csaba! 

The Vette is such an iconic car in that colour scheme and your shot really shows it up well but I have to agree with PBD about the blurred hood - it does look at odds with the rest of the image. 

Love the bike shots and it's hard to choose between the treatments.


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2015)

Beaver Dundee said:


> The guy on the bike is my buddy,we used to work for the same company.I have two versions of this pic.Here is version 1
> ...and version 2



I like the version one.

...And welcome to CR


----------



## TheJock (Oct 10, 2015)

I was out as the 2nd photographer on Friday for the EDC – Emirates Desert Challenge Rd 1, this is the first time my 5DIII has been put through its paces, I’m VERY happy with the results, 590 photographs and 3 where OOF and they were totally my fault!


----------



## Roo (Oct 11, 2015)

great images Stewart!! Love the bike going down the dune with the spray lingering up top


----------



## TheJock (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks Roo, there are a few more on my Flickr page, at least I had some fun


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2015)

Great shots, Stewart. I really like the first one. Well done Sir.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Stewart. 
Excellent shots. I really like the first and second shots, the first shot you can see where every tread of the tyre threw up its own little dust cloud to make the complete dust storm the car is creating, the second one is absolutely fabulous, how long did that rooster tail hang for, it must have taken a second or two for the bike to get that far away. 

I bet you enjoyed every second of that event. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Stewart K said:


> I was out as the 2nd photographer on Friday for the EDC – Emirates Desert Challenge Rd 1, this is the first time my 5DIII has been put through its paces, I’m VERY happy with the results, 590 photographs and 3 where OOF and they were totally my fault!


----------



## TheJock (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks Click, Graham. The bikes jumped at that location, so the Rooster Tails got thrown up over the crest on landing, it was an interesting experience, one that I will be doing again now that the cooler months are upon us


----------



## V8Beast (Oct 26, 2015)

Great stuff, Stewart!


----------



## GuyF (Nov 3, 2015)

Just picked up my new car...


----------



## GuyF (Nov 3, 2015)

Traded in my old one...


----------



## TheJock (Nov 4, 2015)

is that a 5 and a 10?
It's the bi-annual motorshow in Dubai this year, I'm hoping to see the 10 in all it's glory, your a lucky man, great images, just enough to tantalise the senses


----------



## tomscott (Nov 4, 2015)

Lamborghini Aventador, reflected in the factory windows in Sant&#x27;Agata Bolognese, Italy by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Who doesn't like an italian super car in the italian sunshine with all its best angles reflected in in one image? Here we have the pinnacle of the bull, the Lamborgini Aventadore outside the factory where it was built. Named after a fighting bull that fought particularly valiantly in the bull ring of Saragossa, Spain in 1993.

A fire breathing 6.5L V12 powers the car surrounded in a carbon-fibre monocoque chassis. 0-60 in 2.9 seconds and frightening top speed of 217mph!

Earlier on in the year I was lucky enough to go to Sant'Agata Bolognese, Italy and visit the Lamborghini factory and here is one of the images I took. When I saw this opportunity I couldn't help but take a quick picture. Absolutely beautiful car with a myriad of styling which is epitomises the brand.


----------



## GuyF (Nov 4, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> is that a 5 and a 10?



Yup, sure is.


----------



## Roo (Nov 4, 2015)

Very nice Guy and Tom! 

We had the Motorclassica concours here a couple of weeks ago and I finally got some shots of one of my favourite Ferraris


----------



## Roo (Nov 5, 2015)

Classic BMW CSL and it's modern interpretation the Hommage


----------



## tomscott (Nov 5, 2015)

Roo said:


> Classic BMW CSL and it's modern interpretation the Hommage



As most know on here BMWs are my soft spot. Lovely images.


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice series, Roo.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Roo. 
Lovely shots, I know which one I'd take if they offered me the keys to both, and a clue is it wouldn't be the reproduction! There is just something about the classic lines and the lack of meddling computers, just raw driving pleasure! 
My modern Mercedes Vito computer has been obnoxious this week, refusing to talk to the dash, canbus cannot communicate with dashboard error on Monday, so I jumped in my 1972 Triumph 2.5PI, which had been sitting for a fortnight unused, fired right up and I've been really enjoying driving the wheels off it, trouble is its cost me about three weeks worth of driving the van in terms of fuel! Oh well it's only money and you can't take it with you! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Classic BMW CSL and it's modern interpretation the Hommage


----------



## GuyF (Nov 5, 2015)

Roo said:


> We had the Motorclassica concours here a couple of weeks ago and I finally got some shots of one of my favourite Ferraris



I can neither confirm nor deny that I once licked clean an F40. Oh, the shame....... :-[

As much as the CSL in Roo's shots is cool, I'd have the Hommage. Looks bitchin'.

Sorry, must go and polish the DB10 again.


----------



## Roo (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks Guys! and Guy - too funny ;D

The delicious irony of your story Graham. I can remember the Triumph (well any BL car) being avoided due to horror stories of its unreliability but at the same time Mercs were always lauded for reliability and now your old car triumphs over the modern Merc ;D

Here's an old Jensen 541r, a hood ornament from a Ballot, rear view of an Amphicar and the new Merc GT


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Nov 15, 2015)

Shot of my 1996 Porsche 993 from a drive yesterday, probably the last drive of the year.



Porsche by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 16, 2015)

Damn, I love 993s. They were the last of the real 911s! 

Great shot, too!


----------



## TheJock (Nov 19, 2015)

I love the 993, your a lucky man!
I was at the Dubai Motorshow over the weekend, I will post some photo's later of the various beauties that were on display, I only have 1 image here at work (my new screensaver) of the new 2016 Shelby Mustang GT350.


----------



## zCanadia (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey everyone new here! Some shots off my rebel t3 and 50mm 1.8  I'm still learning but loving the process!

Just picked up a canon 10-18 and it's so different to use than my 50, lol. Do you guys and gals think upgrading to a 70d body would influence my pictures enough to justify the purchase? I don't make money off my photos of course. 



















Sorry if these are too big! I'm posting


----------



## zCanadia (Nov 30, 2015)

I've been told by a few just upgrading to a 70d from my t3, it won't necessarily be much better-- of course this doesn't apply to videos and the very nice autofocus. It's hard to find comparisons between the two since the t3 is so low on the totem pole. 


I feel like the t3 is limiting me vs how a 70d would perform... But i don't know, that's why I'm here haha. Do you think instead of upgrading bodies I should try to improve my performance with my t3? Perhaps a 17-55 2.8 instead of my 10-18?


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2015)

Very nice pictures, zCanadia. I especially like the last one.

Welcone to CR.


----------



## zCanadia (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank you so much! Out of the photos I posted that's the one I'm most critical of, with it being slightly out of focus thanks to my great autofocus of the t3 haha. 

That means a ton to me, I don't receive much praise or criticism from where I'm usually posting


----------



## bob118 (Dec 2, 2015)

Heres a shot of a Chevy SS I took @ Watkins Glen N.Y. this past summer


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2015)

bob118 said:


> Heres a shot of a Chevy SS I took @ Watkins Glen N.Y. this past summer




Very nice panning.


----------



## V8Beast (Dec 8, 2015)

Cool car. Even cooler house.


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2015)

V8Beast said:


> Cool car. Even cooler house.




I really like this shot.


----------



## V8Beast (Dec 8, 2015)

A few more....


----------



## V8Beast (Dec 8, 2015)

I love German cars


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi V8 Beast. 
That could be because the Germans seem to be able to build their passion for driving in to the cars despite regulations and emissions requirements. 
A few years ago I asked a German friend how they keep their unrestricted autobahn sections, he said no politician would dare to act to restrict them, they would not have a long career. 
The Germans I have met love to drive fast, but they also understand lane discipline, unlike many over here that sit in the middle lane for the entire journey even when the left lane is empty! :

Cheers, Graham. 



V8Beast said:


> I love German cars


----------



## V8Beast (Dec 8, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> The Germans I have met love to drive fast....



The person driving the Mustang and the BMW in the images above is German. As you can see, he is one heck of a driver ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi V8 Beast. 
Now that tells a story, cool shot, well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



V8Beast said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > The Germans I have met love to drive fast....
> ...


----------



## IMG_0001 (Dec 9, 2015)

That is a funny read given recent history of a major german car manufacturer (that was depicted here)...


Valvebounce said:


> Hi V8 Beast.
> That could be because the Germans seem to be able to build their passion for driving in to the cars despite regulations and emissions requirements.
> 
> (...)
> ...


----------



## Roo (Dec 9, 2015)

V8Beast said:


> Cool car. Even cooler house.



A very nice mid 30's Packard by the looks of it. Great work with all the images as usual V8


----------



## V8Beast (Dec 9, 2015)

IMG_0001 said:


> That is a funny read given recent history of a major german car manufacturer (that was depicted here)...



VW's problem isn't that they cheated the system. The problem is they got caught


----------



## V8Beast (Dec 9, 2015)

Roo said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Cool car. Even cooler house.
> ...



Great eye, Roo! It's a 1936 Packard parked in front of a 1930s house. Here in the states, that as close to a historic home as you can find


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi IMG_0001. 
I never said they were honest or not! ;D My understanding is that the cars would have passed emissions but in a higher tax bracket at least here in UK. No one can deny BMW as a drivers car. 

Cheers, Graham. 



IMG_0001 said:


> That is a funny read given recent history of a major german car manufacturer (that was depicted here)...
> 
> 
> Valvebounce said:
> ...


----------



## IMG_0001 (Dec 9, 2015)

Well, I agree that VW's problem is getting caught but honestly, I care more about THE problem.

Yet I


V8Beast said:


> IMG_0001 said:
> 
> 
> > That is a funny read given recent history of a major german car manufacturer (that was depicted here)...
> ...


----------



## IMG_0001 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm surprised to read that they would have past in another bracket. My understanding is that the emission control that were deactivated during normal driving caused up to 40 times more emissions for certain types of gases (NOx for one). That seems like quite a big difference compared to their claims.

Also, to me that is a big problem because they advertised themselves as a group who cared about emission control. But am I surprised, not really...



Valvebounce said:


> Hi IMG_0001.
> I never said they were honest or not! ;D My understanding is that the cars would have passed emissions but in a higher tax bracket at least here in UK. No one can deny BMW as a drivers car.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## GuyF (Dec 20, 2015)

Since it's almost Christmas, what do you buy the petrolhead who has everything?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_STaG6Tu_Oo


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi Guy. 
Before I saw the link I was going to say more petrol, one can always use more petrol! 
A very nice model, thanks for sharing. The quality inspector at the factory I used to work at made a V8 about that scale, and then we watched in awe as he added fuel and started it, it revved beautifully and sounded awesome. Unfortunately it was before camera phones so no evidence to show. 

Cheers, Graham. 



GuyF said:


> Since it's almost Christmas, what do you buy the petrolhead who has everything?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_STaG6Tu_Oo


----------



## Roo (Dec 22, 2015)

GuyF said:


> Since it's almost Christmas, what do you buy the petrolhead who has everything?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_STaG6Tu_Oo



impressive and then of course there is this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeUMDY01uUA


----------



## GuyF (Dec 22, 2015)

Roo said:


> impressive and then of course there is this...



Yeah, saw that years ago on TV. It even sounds like the real thing!

Dear Santa........


----------



## V8Beast (Dec 24, 2015)

Roo said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > Since it's almost Christmas, what do you buy the petrolhead who has everything?
> ...



Incredible!


----------



## Roo (Dec 30, 2015)

I recently got to do a stunt driving experience and hung around for the next session to get some shots. The only stunt you don't do yourself is driving on 2 wheels but the ramp to ramp, handbrake turn and 360 spins are are pretty straight forward with the instruction. My only problem was stalling it first time out - haven't driven a manual in a loong time...at least that's my excuse! ;D It's pretty well run and they also do V8 drives/rides, motorcycle training and Lambo/Ferrari drives at the same time.


----------



## V8Beast (Dec 31, 2015)

Roo said:


> I recently got to do a stunt driving experience and hung around for the next session to get some shots. The only stunt you don't do yourself is driving on 2 wheels but the ramp to ramp, handbrake turn and 360 spins are are pretty straight forward with the instruction. My only problem was stalling it first time out - haven't driven a manual in a loong time...at least that's my excuse! ;D It's pretty well run and they also do V8 drives/rides, motorcycle training and Lambo/Ferrari drives at the same time.



Gotta love Australia. The lawyers would never allow something like the ramp-to-ramp here in the U.S. How do I get a visa? LOL


----------



## Roo (Jan 1, 2016)

V8Beast said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > I recently got to do a stunt driving experience and hung around for the next session to get some shots. The only stunt you don't do yourself is driving on 2 wheels but the ramp to ramp, handbrake turn and 360 spins are are pretty straight forward with the instruction. My only problem was stalling it first time out - haven't driven a manual in a loong time...at least that's my excuse! ;D It's pretty well run and they also do V8 drives/rides, motorcycle training and Lambo/Ferrari drives at the same time.
> ...



LOL The US lawyers still remember that failed stunt with the rocket powered brick on wheels from the 70s...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEyJxcjhGoo


----------



## GuyF (Jan 3, 2016)

Roo said:


> LOL The US lawyers still remember that failed stunt with the rocket powered brick on wheels from the 70s...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEyJxcjhGoo



Yup, when your hat is larger than the wings on your car/plane/rocket/thing, you know that diploma in aerodynamics you bought from the internet ain't worth a dime.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jan 5, 2016)

This looks genuinely entertaining! 

And to quote a well know petrolhead: 'How hard can it be?'.

Cheers



Roo said:


> I recently got to do a stunt driving experience and hung around for the next session to get some shots. The only stunt you don't do yourself is driving on 2 wheels but the ramp to ramp, handbrake turn and 360 spins are are pretty straight forward with the instruction. My only problem was stalling it first time out - haven't driven a manual in a loong time...at least that's my excuse! ;D It's pretty well run and they also do V8 drives/rides, motorcycle training and Lambo/Ferrari drives at the same time.


----------



## Roo (Mar 16, 2016)

Saw this on the weekend and it was too nice not to shoot and then I saw the hood ornament...yep Summer is over down here ;D


----------



## GuyF (Mar 18, 2016)

Hmmm, don't know if the knitted mascot warmer is funny or just sad. I guess it takes all sorts....


----------



## matthias (May 8, 2016)

My first post here, but somehow I can't upload a picture.
Here is the link to a couple of pictures taken at the Bodensee Klassik 2016 in Austria with my 6D and the 135 mm:

https://matthiasnester.smugmug.com/Bodensee-Klassik-2016/


----------



## Valvebounce (May 8, 2016)

Hi matthias. 
Welcome to the forum. 
Very nice series of shots, there are a few ways to upload a picture, I use the bbcode option from Flickr, others add as attachment, there is a size limit on uploaded, I believe there is a minimum number of posts before you can start a thread so there may be a minimum number of posts before you are allowed to upload, this is due to scammers and spammers having been here a few times recently. 

Cheers, Graham. 



matthias said:


> My first post here, but somehow I can't upload a picture.
> Here is the link to a couple of pictures taken at the Bodensee Klassik 2016 in Austria with my 6D and the 135 mm:
> 
> https://matthiasnester.smugmug.com/Bodensee-Klassik-2016/


----------



## Click (May 8, 2016)

matthias said:


> My first post here, but somehow I can't upload a picture.
> Here is the link to a couple of pictures taken at the Bodensee Klassik 2016 in Austria with my 6D and the 135 mm:




Very nice series, Matthias. Welcome to CR


----------



## matthias (May 16, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi matthias.
> Welcome to the forum.
> Very nice series of shots, there are a few ways to upload a picture, I use the bbcode option from Flickr, others add as attachment, there is a size limit on uploaded, I believe there is a minimum number of posts before you can start a thread so there may be a minimum number of posts before you are allowed to upload, this is due to scammers and spammers having been here a few times recently.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks for the information, Graham


----------



## V8Beast (May 25, 2016)

My apologies for posting so many pics, but this is the most incredible car I've ever seen and I can hardly contain my excitement


----------



## V8Beast (May 25, 2016)

....more....


----------



## V8Beast (May 25, 2016)

....more....


----------



## V8Beast (May 25, 2016)

....last batch


----------



## privatebydesign (May 25, 2016)

Nice work V8, amazing looking car and the detail is incredible. What lights are you using now, we talked about them in the past.

I can't believe they put that much effort into a live rear axle, why not independent?


----------



## V8Beast (May 25, 2016)

I think they wanted to retain the solid axle to retain a traditional look. 

As for lights, I'm using White Lightnings for the overall exterior shocks, and speedlites for the engine and interior shots. I usually prefer the fall-off characteristics of the speedlights over the big strobes for the exterior detail shots, but lighting up the metal flake in such a dark paint required more juice on this shoot


----------



## TheJock (May 25, 2016)

WOW! Literally WOW! 
What a stunning vehicle, look at the detail in the air boxes! there's even a pin stripe painted on the fuel rails, that live axl is stunning, that paint colour is incredible.........it would be an immense feeling of pleasure driving that bad boy around. 
Amazing photos of an amazing vehicle


----------



## Click (May 25, 2016)

Great pictures. Beautiful car. 8) Well done, V8Beast.


----------



## Roo (May 26, 2016)

Stunning re-interpretation of a 39 Olds. Incredibly detailed and exceptionally captured. Love how your brought out the metallic in the paint. Great work V8!!


----------



## Roo (Jun 12, 2016)

from the sublime to the ridiculous...

Yep, it's a V8 powered barstool


----------



## GuyF (Jun 12, 2016)

Must.

Get.

One.

;D


----------



## tomscott (Aug 3, 2016)

While at Silverstone Classics this year I was asked by Jaguar to photograph their Art of Performance tour event! Absolutely amazing seeing the newest S and R versions of the F type and XE burning around the figure of 8! Here are a few of my favourites



Jaguar - Art of Performance Tour by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Jaguar - Art of Performance Tour by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Jaguar - Art of Performance Tour by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Jaguar - Art of Performance Tour by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Jaguar - Art of Performance Tour by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Jaguar - Art of Performance Tour by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Jaguar - Art of Performance Tour by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Jaguar - Art of Performance Tour by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Jaguar - Art of Performance Tour by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Jaguar - Art of Performance Tour by Tom Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Aug 3, 2016)

tomscott said:


> While at Silverstone Classics this year I was asked by Jaguar to photograph their Art of Performance tour event! Absolutely amazing seeing the newest S and R versions of the F type and XE burning around the figure of 8! Here are a few of my favourites



great stuff Tom!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Tom. 
Excellent shots, I particularly like the shot with the airborne rubber 'marbles'. 
Also is that gopros scattered all over the graphite F type with a wireless router on the rear flank?

Cheers, Graham. 



tomscott said:


> While at Silverstone Classics this year I was asked by Jaguar to photograph their Art of Performance tour event! Absolutely amazing seeing the newest S and R versions of the F type and XE burning around the figure of 8! Here are a few of my favourites


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2016)

tomscott said:


> While at Silverstone Classics this year I was asked by Jaguar to photograph their Art of Performance tour event! Absolutely amazing seeing the newest S and R versions of the F type and XE burning around the figure of 8! Here are a few of my favourites



Beautiful series. Well done, Tom.


----------



## Roo (Aug 4, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tom.
> Excellent shots, I particularly like the shot with the airborne rubber 'marbles'.
> Also is that gopros scattered all over the graphite F type with a wireless router on the rear flank?
> 
> ...



I hadn't noticed you'd added the GT40 image as your profile pic Graham - nice one


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Roo. 
Thanks, I did it a while back, I'm glad you like it. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> I hadn't noticed you'd added the GT40 image as your profile pic Graham - nice one


----------



## GuyF (Aug 5, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Thanks, I did it a while back, I'm glad you like it.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Ahhh, it's not a _real_ GT40 unless it's in Gulf colours!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi Guy. 
Just for you, I think this one was Gulf colours, though still not strictly a GT40 as it has the bubble on the top for the drivers skid lid to go in, more of a GT45!  ;D



SE0A1798_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham. 



GuyF said:


> Ahhh, it's not a _real_ GT40 unless it's in Gulf colours!


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you Graham. 8)

Cheers


----------



## GuyF (Aug 6, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Guy.
> Just for you...



Niiiiice!


----------



## tomscott (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks all for the comments! once I have the rest of SSC edited I will post them got some great stuff as the sun was going down on the group C cars. One of my absolute favourites.



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tom.
> Excellent shots, I particularly like the shot with the airborne rubber 'marbles'.
> Also is that gopros scattered all over the graphite F type with a wireless router on the rear flank?
> 
> ...



Thanks Graham,

Ye I really like the marble image too. Those cars are real rubber burners! 

They were phone attachments on the car for some reason! Don't really understand why they would use phones instead... But they were selling footage on USB sticks could possibly be wifi hubs didn't ask but strange set up. 

The rides were free!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi Tom. 
Thanks for the extra info. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## tomscott (Aug 22, 2016)

No.27 Nissan R91CK (1991) (Nova Engineering) Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

27 Nissan R91CK Nova Engineering

One of the highlight of shooting Silverstoneclassic this year, one of my favourite events the Group C! Late on the Saturday night it's a twilight event. The noise and drama is out of this world with red hot discs and exhaust fire... The Forma Nissan chasing the incredible Jaguar XJR14 Silk Cut Purple 

7DMKII 100-400mm MKII


----------



## tomscott (Aug 23, 2016)

N0. 78 1965 2.0 Porsche 911 Classic GT Cars (pre &#x27;66) Silverstone Classics 2016 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

1965 2.0 Porsche 911 Classic GT Cars (pre '66)

Heres another from Silverstone Classics 2016. 

Nothing more thrilling than watching a 911 drifting through Abbey, the first bend at Silverstone Classic. Especially when your only a few feet away! One of my favourite cars of all time especially as the sun goes down in full attack mode! Fantastic race.

Canon 7DMKII 24-70 F2.8 

50mm F5.6 1/100th ISO 100


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2016)

...Another very nice shot. Well done, Tom.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 24, 2016)

tomscott said:


> Nothing more thrilling than watching a 911 drifting through Abbey...



...and seeing it pirouette into the Armco.

Terrific shot, great light. Got any of the ensuing carnage from the tail-happy Porsche Pendulum?


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi Guy. 
At last, until now I thought I was the only one who thought a Porsche 911 was like turning a pendulum clock upside down and expecting it to work as before. 

Cheers, Graham. 



GuyF said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing more thrilling than watching a 911 drifting through Abbey...
> ...


----------



## GuyF (Aug 24, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Guy.
> At last, until now I thought I was the only one who thought a Porsche 911 was like turning a pendulum clock upside down and expecting it to work as before.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Yeah, but I still want one! (_mutters to self_ don't lift off in corners, don't lift off in corners, don't lift off.......)


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi Guy. 
There is a simple rule for 911's and some of the older rear drive cars I drive, if you think you went in to the corner too fast it will be if you lift off, if you know you went in to the corner too fast it doesn't matter what you do! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 
Ps, not saving for one but wouldn't say no if I was given one! 



GuyF said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guy.
> ...


----------



## Roo (Oct 23, 2016)

Time for some new ones here  Motorclassica was on here this weekend. Terrible weather but the cars were good


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi Roo. 
The weather might have been terrible, but you wouldn't have got the first shot on dry tarmac!  
Nice set of shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Time for some new ones here  Motorclassica was on here this weekend. Terrible weather but the cars were good


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 23, 2016)

Heres a few from me:-


----------



## Roo (Oct 23, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> The weather might have been terrible, but you wouldn't have got the first shot on dry tarmac!
> Nice set of shots.
> 
> ...



Thanks Graham! You're right about the first shot (it's a nice follow on to the previous 911 discussion too!). Everyone was running inside and I was one of the few to stay out shooting. 

nice series Arthur


----------



## Roo (May 9, 2017)

I went to a custom car show on the weekend and this 57 Ford Ranchero stood out a bit from the other cars. Using 58 Edsel taillights in Australia was especially inspired with their boomerang shapes. ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Thought I would resurrect this thread a bit, well not really me, my 5yr old Nephew Henry took these with my old 20D, first time he ever held it. 
I was really pleased as my brother said it was my risk if Henry broke it. He was incredible with it, really careful, the only thing was by the end of the day he would say may I have my camera please! Seems like I may be going to loose my 20D!  Oh and he left me with 320 shots to sort through! : ;D
I have cropped and straightened most of them, I hope to get him hooked then work on improving his technique and getting him off P later, don't want to push him too hard too soon.  



IMG_3418_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_3475_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_3510_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_3538_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Henry at work with me in the background. He pretty much found this shot himselt with a very long shot and I just encouraged him in closer. 


IMG_3530_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr
I wonder is it wrong to ask if some of you would be kind enough to take a look at his shots and perhaps offer him a bit of encouragement please. 
Henry's Album on my Flickr.
Thank you. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 24, 2017)

ValveBounce,
You may loose more than your 20D  . You may have to get an SL1 and loose it to your nephew 8) ;D !
He's a good shooter!
-r



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Thought I would resurrect this thread a bit, well not really me, my 5yr old Nephew Henry took these with my old 20D, first time he ever held it.
> I was really pleased as my brother said it was my risk if Henry broke it. He was incredible with it, really careful, the only thing was by the end of the day he would say may I have my camera please! Seems like I may be going to loose my 20D!  Oh and he left me with 320 shots to sort through! : ;D
> I have cropped and straightened most of them, I hope to get him hooked then work on improving his technique and getting him off P later, don't want to push him too hard too soon.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi Lion rock. 
Despite not using it much I can't see Auntie Angela relinquishing her SL1 (100D here) plus I can easily transfer to the 20D (and maybe once I'm sure I can trust him with more valuable gear) the 40D or 7D, I don't get on well with the SL1, I find it hard to change settings though it is a nice small camera! 

Cheers, Graham. 



lion rock said:


> ValveBounce,
> You may loose more than your 20D  . You may have to get an SL1 and loose it to your nephew 8) ;D !
> He's a good shooter!
> -r
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Sep 24, 2017)

ValveBounce,
Kids are really adept and adapt to using modern electronic equipment. They don't need manuals.
But 100D is really easy to hold with small hands and rather light weight.
Got my daughter one, and a diving case too, and she likes it for shooting when travelling.

But, you have to decide what to do; he may very well take to racing, and in which case, it calls for a Maserati : 8) ;D ;D ! Hate to be in your shoes.
-r




Valvebounce said:


> Hi Lion rock.
> Despite not using it much I can't see Auntie Angela relinquishing her SL1 (100D here) plus I can easily transfer to the 20D (and maybe once I'm sure I can trust him with more valuable gear) the 40D or 7D, I don't get on well with the SL1, I find it hard to change settings though it is a nice small camera!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## Roo (Sep 24, 2017)

Excellent stuff Graham! I saw some of the pics on flickr and hoped you may have revived this thread...I had no idea of the back story - well done Henry!

Here's a shot I took on the weekend of my new ride


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2017)

Congrats on your new acquisition.


----------



## Roo (Sep 24, 2017)

Click said:


> Congrats on your new acquisition.



Thanks Click - I'm very happy with it


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Thanks. 
Congrats on the new motor, is that from the VW stable, Alltrack, is that a version of the Quattro driveline? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Excellent stuff Graham! I saw some of the pics on flickr and hoped you may have revived this thread...I had no idea of the back story - well done Henry!
> 
> Here's a shot I took on the weekend of my new ride


----------



## Roo (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks Graham! It is a new Golf Alltrack with a 135Kw tdi but it uses a Haldex coupling while the quattro uses a Torsen.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi Roo. 
Thanks for the explanation, subtle difference, but mostly evolution not revolution I believe. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Thanks Graham! It is a new Golf Alltrack with a 135Kw tdi but it uses a Haldex coupling while the quattro uses a Torsen.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
Some from the Goodwood Revival ‘Earls Court’ motor show, the first time a new car has been launched there! 

My first view of the new Griffith. 


SE0A6173_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

The Griffith with a cherry on top so to speak! ;D


SE0A6185_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Another lovely lady TVR! ;D


SE0A6176_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A6179_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 12, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Some from the Goodwood Revival ‘Earls Court’ motor show, the first time a new car has been launched there!
> 
> My first view of the new Griffith.
> ...



I thought TVR had gone up in flames for the 666th time in their existence - didn't know they survived / revived again 



Valvebounce said:


> Another lovely lady TVR! ;D
> ...
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Period cars and period _ladies_ (i.e. including the TVR's )... V. nice Graham!

Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi Wiebe. 
Thanks for your kindness. It was a pleasure to shoot these subjects. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Bike_05 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm new in the forum and a Canon Photographer since long time with large equipment and own the car shown, so that is the first entry I made. Looking forward to nice talks and reviews.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 13, 2018)

Car display of another kind. Sorry.
-r


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi Gerhard. 
Welcome to the forum. Nice shot, nice car. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Bike_05 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new in the forum and a Canon Photographer since long time with large equipment and own the car shown, so that is the first entry I made. Looking forward to nice talks and reviews.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi lion rock. 
I don’t think you need to apologise for a couple of nice shots of an old truck (is it an International?) and I wouldn’t mind betting that old wooden spoke wheel is truer than many modern alloys! 

Cheers, Graham. 



lion rock said:


> Car display of another kind. Sorry.
> -r


----------



## lion rock (Jan 14, 2018)

Valve bounce,
With all the fancy cars and fast ones here in this thread, I feel I'm out of league 8), but it' just fun to throw in an old antique, just to be different.
It had "Commer" model on the front. The spoke wheel (full shot below) really belong in an era well before my time. 
This was shot near Adelaide, Australia, in the middle of nowhere, and the place (museum) served instant coffee only! A real throw back when flat white is the norm :'(.
Thanks for the comment.
-r




Valvebounce said:


> Hi lion rock.
> I don’t think you need to apologise for a couple of nice shots of an old truck (is it an International?) and I wouldn’t mind betting that old wooden spoke wheel is truer than many modern alloys!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2018)

Bike_05 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new in the forum and a Canon Photographer since long time with large equipment and own the car shown, so that is the first entry I made. Looking forward to nice talks and reviews.



Nice shot. Welcome to CR.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 14, 2018)

Hot wheels



BOOM! Metalcloak Stampede 2015 FB web 5445 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2018)

Great shot, Keith. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 14, 2018)

Click said:


> Great shot, Keith. 8)



Thanks Click


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 14, 2018)

Motherlode Cruise 2013 1954 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2018)

Cool picture. I love the eyes.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 14, 2018)

Very exciting!
Excellent timing of a great shot.
-r



KeithBreazeal said:


> Hot wheels
> 
> on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi Kieth. 
Nice timing! You might say the driver was in the hot seat?  
Not the shot I was expecting when the title appeared, I had something much smaller in mind! :

Nice shot of the ‘rod, I really don’t get the gasser in the background though it looks nicely done! 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Hot wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi lion rock. 
Thanks for the clarification, the car looks somewhat sad, rusting in peace!
I really like places like that, a museum as a museum of a different time? 
Plus I’d sooner have instant than many exotic grinds of fresh!

Cheers, Graham. 



lion rock said:


> Valve bounce,
> With all the fancy cars and fast ones here in this thread, I feel I'm out of league 8), but it' just fun to throw in an old antique, just to be different.
> It had "Commer" model on the front. The spoke wheel (full shot below) really belong in an era well before my time.
> This was shot near Adelaide, Australia, in the middle of nowhere, and the place (museum) served instant coffee only! A real throw back when flat white is the norm :'(.
> ...


----------



## TheJock (Jan 14, 2018)

I was at the excellent Hankook Dubai 24 Hours over the weekend, what an utterly brilliant event, it's gets better every year!
I hope you like the images 8)


----------



## TheJock (Jan 14, 2018)

Another few.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 14, 2018)

Like!
-r


----------



## TheJock (Jan 14, 2018)

A few more.


----------



## TheJock (Jan 14, 2018)

And again!


----------



## TheJock (Jan 14, 2018)

I got there at 9am on Friday, race started at 2pm, I left at 9:30pm after the fireworks, according to my watch I burnt 1,200 calories, walked 23 klm's, with over 30,000 steps taken, carrying a 5D3 with a 16-35, a 70D with a 100-400 and a 600 (mark 1) on a monopod, I came home completely exhausted....it was worth every step!


----------



## lion rock (Jan 14, 2018)

I like 995A0968.jpg the most.
All very nice shots.
-r



Stewart K said:


> And again!


----------



## TheJock (Jan 14, 2018)

lion rock said:


> I like 995A0968.jpg the most.
> All very nice shots.
> -r
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, it was such a great weekend, this was the 13th race (started in 2006) and as I've been to them all, this was one of the best as far as the quality of the racing, can't wait for next year now :-[


----------



## lion rock (Jan 14, 2018)

Stewart K said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > I like 995A0968.jpg the most.
> ...


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2018)

Very nice series. 8) Well done, Stewart.


----------



## TheJock (Jan 14, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series. 8) Well done, Stewart.


Thanks Click


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2018)

From yesterday; the most recent 5 pictures at -

www.flickr.com/photos/corysteiner/

at The Simeone Car Museum in Philly.


----------



## dhr90 (Jan 16, 2018)

Great photos Stewart K. Sad to say I completely missed the race due to prior commitments. Fully intend to watch Daytona though.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 17, 2018)

Easyriders 2016 5920 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Stewart. 
Some very nice shots, but I kinda like 2962 the best! The bloke looks like he is having a blast and the colour in the glasses shows some of the story too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Stewart K said:


> Another few.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Kieth. 
Niiiicce! 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Easyriders 2016 5920 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 17, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kieth.
> Niiiicce!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## razashaikh (Feb 28, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Easyriders 2016 5920 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


Very Nice Shots.


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2018)

Cool shot. 8) Well done, Keith.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
A couple just to keep the thread going. 



SE0A9233_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A9234_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## tomscott (May 3, 2018)

I haven't posted for a while but here is a few of one of my favourite 911s of all time 996 C4S Vert. Supplied by one of the most renowned Porsche Specialists in the UK David Forrest of Strasse Leeds.

Shocker... All shot with a 6DMKII 70-200MKII and 24-70MKI. Still think the 6DMKII is excellent especially for this sort of work. Getting low not having to ruin your knees or get all muddy laying on the ground.

Shot at Lowther Castle, Cumbria. Gorgeous Location, got there just in time after a rather nice drive  



Porsche 996 Carrera 4 S Convertible, Lowther Castle, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 996 Carrera 4 S Convertible, Lowther Castle, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 996 Carrera 4 S Convertible, Lowther Castle, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 996 Carrera 4 S Convertible, Lowther Castle, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 996 Carrera 4 S Convertible, Lowther Castle, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 996 Carrera 4 S Convertible, Lowther Castle, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 996 Carrera 4 S Convertible, Lowther Castle, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 996 Carrera 4 S Convertible, Lowther Castle, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 996 Carrera 4 S Convertible, Lowther Castle, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 996 Carrera 4 S Convertible, Lowther Castle, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 996 Carrera 4 S Convertible, Lowther Castle, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 996 Carrera 4 S Convertible, Lowther Castle, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 996 Carrera 4 S Convertible, Lowther Castle, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 996 Carrera 4 S Convertible, Lowther Castle, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Porsche 996 Carrera 4 S Convertible, Lowther Castle, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Few more in the album if your interested.

https://flic.kr/s/aHskxoVW4r


----------



## Valvebounce (May 3, 2018)

Hi Tom. 
Very nice series of shots, I can well imagine the drive on some of the surrounding roads especially if you manage to dodge all the dawdlers (oh look a sheep, oh look another sheep, ooohh a lamb!)! ;D ;D
Was the Porsche posed on private areas of the site or was the shoot after the public had left?

Cheers, Graham. 



tomscott said:


> I haven't posted for a while but here is a few of one of my favourite 911s of all time 996 C4S Vert. Supplied by one of the most renowned Porsche Specialists in the UK David Forrest of Strasse Leeds.
> 
> Shocker... All shot with a 6DMKII 70-200MKII and 24-70MKI. Still think the 6DMKII is excellent especially for this sort of work. Getting low not having to ruin your knees or get all muddy laying on the ground.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomscott (May 3, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tom.
> Very nice series of shots, I can well imagine the drive on some of the surrounding roads especially if you manage to dodge all the dawdlers (oh look a sheep, oh look another sheep, ooohh a lamb!)! ;D ;D
> Was the Porsche posed on private areas of the site or was the shoot after the public had left?
> 
> ...



Thank you Graham.

It is fantastic, the top down experience although not the technically the purist view of a 911. With it having 4wd and the Cab its the the heaviest in the range so not as nimble as a classic Carrera or S. 

That being said the sports exhaust on and the small country lanes the noise bounces around and with the roof down and a warm spring evening it was a lot of fun. 996 4s are my favorite not necessarily the cab but the rear end I think is probably one of the best looking Porsche ever made. Couldn't help but falling in love with it tho, especially in the colour, pretty rare to see a 996 in anything but silver or black. The cab is definitely a compromise worth having.

This time of year its still pretty quiet tbh so not a lot of traffic its usually summer holidays where its a bit of a pain with tourists. Its currently lambing season so the area around is all open from them to graze. There is a rural road through the middle with the old tracks which was the entrance to the castle 50 years ago before it burned down. The entrances are usually closed with wooden posts put in the ground but they had all been pulled out so the farmers could get though to aid lambing.

It was late on, around 8pm and I was looking for locations to shoot the car. There was a farmer there and just asked and he said no problem so took the opportunity. The light was right so got the whole shoot done there and then.


----------



## Nat_WA (May 3, 2018)

tomscott said:


> I haven't posted for a while but here is a few of one of my favourite 911s of all time 996 C4S Vert. Supplied by one of the most renowned Porsche Specialists in the UK David Forrest of Strasse Leeds.
> 
> Shocker... All shot with a 6DMKII 70-200MKII and 24-70MKI. Still think the 6DMKII is excellent especially for this sort of work. Getting low not having to ruin your knees or get all muddy laying on the ground.
> 
> ...



Hi Tom,

V. nice set of a modern classic... 
I can imagine you had an enjoyable experience on the not too crowded roads and doing the shoot in that envitonment (and weather)! I know I did enjoy even being a passenger in a (well known to you) Z4M with the top down a couple of years ago, driving these English country roads  8)

From your signature... did you splash out for a 5D4 - seeing you're still very satisfied with the 6D2; what made you decide to get the 5D4 anyhow? ...Just curious ... 

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (May 3, 2018)

tomscott said:


> I haven't posted for a while but here is a few of one of my favourite 911s of all time 996 C4S Vert. Supplied by one of the most renowned Porsche Specialists in the UK David Forrest of Strasse Leeds.
> 
> Shocker... All shot with a 6DMKII 70-200MKII and 24-70MKI. Still think the 6DMKII is excellent especially for this sort of work. Getting low not having to ruin your knees or get all muddy laying on the ground.
> 
> Shot at Lowther Castle, Cumbria. Gorgeous Location, got there just in time after a rather nice drive



Hi Tom

Beautiful pictures. 

I especially like the first one.

Well done.

Cheers

Click


----------



## tomscott (May 3, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't posted for a while but here is a few of one of my favourite 911s of all time 996 C4S Vert. Supplied by one of the most renowned Porsche Specialists in the UK David Forrest of Strasse Leeds.
> ...



Thanks Wiebe.

I did miss out with having the coupe version, they just look so good... they are also super rare. The roadies are spectacular too, the metallic rasp from the S54 on the Z4Ms is one of my favs... but the 911s are far louder and love that note too.

In terms of the cameras, I shoot a lot of different subjects so use different cameras. 

Lots of commercial stuff like the above which dont necessarily need the safety of twin cards or the build of the 5 series. The 6DMKII is basically my commercial camera, the screen has been the best addition to a FF camera and aided in my workflow more than I could have imagined. I have one on the 70D but really dont like the sensor so it never really got used, just a backup. 

I do a lot of commercial pub photography and generally lighting is extremely low and the interiors are cramped. The camera is on a tripod and usually im pressed up against a wall having the screen is a god send. I also have to bracket anyway because of the extremes in light and no camera can expose to the extremes you need for this sort of photography so the DR is a non issue. Although ive not had a problem with DR really, the odd occasion I get a tiny bit of colour noise but putting the slider up to 35 solves it completely. Non issue for me.

I also do a lot of studio work for a PPE company, photography gloves, helmets, respiratory products and safety glasses and having the tilt screen is ideal so I can stand above like an old medium format camera.

It has pretty much become my go to for everything... travel, commercial, landscape, studio, personal etc because its just a great camera and I love using it. I also really like the files that come out of it. It feels like a 5DMKIII without the IQ issues, I loved that camera but loathed the purple cast when you pull shadows and the banding. 

Pretty much solved on the 6DMKII as you can see from some of the Porsche images, I was shooting directly into the sun and those are single exposures, the camera handled it without issue. Which is the take away, its been unfairly judged when it is very capable.

Its also stupidly cheap for what it offers, its 90% a 5DIV and I paid £1470 when it was launched you can buy them new for £1200 now. Shocking how good the value proposition is vs £2500 £2200 if your lucky.

I also shoot motorsport so use the 7DMKII as its ideal for speed and with a 70-200mm becomes a 320 F4 IS lens which is perfect with 10FPS track side. Here its important to have dual cards as in the UK the weather is so changeable and I have drowned cameras before so need to ensure there is a back up card incase of failure. 

This is where the 5DMKIV comes in because I use the FF camera as a secondary with a standard focal length to document. It needs to have the weather sealing and the twin slots again because of the elements. 

The main reason for the 5DMKIV is I shoot weddings and portraits. This is my primary wedding camera, I wouldnt want to shoot a wedding without twin cards really... Should the worst happen there is no way of going back, worst nightmare loosing a wedding. The 6DMKII is capable but for this kind of work its not the most suitable. 

The sensor in the 5DMKIV is also slightly better, weddings are tough any advantage is worth having. So many times I find myself in dark conditions and super changeable light so the 5DMKIV is ideal as the IQ is better. Pulling highlights and shadows is a breeze. 

I do use the 6DMKII also, but it wont be my main camera. I also find the 6DMKIIs AF range a little close together for portraits... I find that im not using the full frame when using the camera in portrait orientation. There isnt a point anywhere near the eye, I often get home and there is about 1/4 of the image above the head thats unused because im using the top AF point and have to crop down which isnt ideal.

TBH the 5DMKIV only gets used for the above, the 6DMKII is my go to for most things. Just like it.

I think its a great all rounder and dare I say better in many respects over the 5D apart from weather sealing, AF, card slots and IQ. These are subjective, it really depends what your doing. Its easy to get carried away on forums as you get pros and amateurs talking about extreme conditions as the norm and the small feature as make or break. Many times people feel its not worth buying because of this but really those situations are 1-10% for most amateurs but the camera is 50% more expensive.

For commercial photography the subjects generally dont move so AF is a non issue, the weather is good because its planned that way, so weather sealing isnt an issue and IQ... again depends if you need it, knowing when to shoot and how to deal with situations is the difference. 1 or 2 stops of DR doesn't magically make these situations easy.

The main positives is that its lighter, FF is FF so can use all my nice lenses natively, GPS - great location scouting I can figure out exaclty where I was. WIFI - great if your on the road just send images to the macbook and the rotating screen ive spoke about. Just a great all round tool for most situations.

At the end of the day for me different cameras are used for different purposes and they all have reasons to be in the kit. Its also nice to have backups incase something should go wrong.

If you need a one camera solution then its a tough call because the 5DMKIV is a safer camera and it is the best all rounder. On the other hand its too much camera for many jobs and the flip screen makes my job easier in many respects.

Im lucky ive never had a card fail in the 15 years ive been working as a pro... I switch them out regularly and dont put them in any adverse conditions. I think the issue is overblown, unless your shooting weddings and events where its just sensible.

The other thing is for years I shot film, youve only got one role no duplicates. Until the 5DMKII there were no twin cards apart from 1Ds and they were always too big. I used the 40D, 5DMKI for a long time again single slots. 5DMKII was the first camera I had with twin slots, its only 9 1/2 years since it was released, what did people do before? Its only really been a recent thing but its nice to have safety when shooting important things.

Like I said you pick the tool for the job. I suppose you make a call on what you need.

Hope that helps


----------



## Nat_WA (May 4, 2018)

Wow, Tom, that's quite some explanation 
Thanks for sharing your experiences and thoughts in so much depth!
The one thing I noticed from your story - you must have smaller hands than I do - I decided to go for the 7DmkII over the 80D because my hands did not agree with the ergonomics of the 80D... 
Where I can easily work with the back wheel on the bigger 7DmkII (which is almost equal to 5DmkIII/IV), I just couldn't operate the smaller wheel on the 80D (which is almost equal to 6DmkII). My right thumb reaches too far past it and I can't bend it back sufficiently 
I would have liked the flippy screen though - despite the risk of being less robust...

Wiebe.


----------



## tomscott (May 4, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Wow, Tom, that's quite some explanation
> Thanks for sharing your experiences and thoughts in so much depth!
> The one thing I noticed from your story - you must have smaller hands than I do - I decided to go for the 7DmkII over the 80D because my hands did not agree with the ergonomics of the 80D...
> Where I can easily work with the back wheel on the bigger 7DmkII (which is almost equal to 5DmkIII/IV), I just couldn't operate the smaller wheel on the 80D (which is almost equal to 6DmkII). My right thumb reaches too far past it and I can't bend it back sufficiently
> ...



No problem. 

I agree there is a bit of a change with ergonomics but I think you can get around this with the way you use the camera. I take a size 9 large in a glove usually which is about bang average.

In reality The ergonomics are not so dissimilar the body sizes are almost identical. The rear wheels arent too different and are almost in the same place, its only about 10-15% bigger on the 7/5Ds.







I tend to leave my thumb near the image review button and use the fleshy bit just above my thumb knuckle to turn the wheel in an anti clockwise fashion. That gives a 1/4 of a turn which gives 8 clicks. Its obvious why canon has done this on the 6/80D body styles because from the centre point there are four points to the right and left of the centre point so you can get from one side of the AF range to the other with one quarter turn.

I do agree the 5D/7D body styles are much easier to use but its not really like the difference between a XXXD and XXD. 

Since the 6DMKII doesn't have a joystick. I now use the twin wheels to change the AF points. I always used the joystick on the 5D's but one push moves you one point along, with the click wheel in the same time you can move 4 which is again centre to extreme right or left points. So the top controls horizontal and the rear wheel controls vertical. 

The actual click multi directional dial in the center is completely useless and Ive never seen a review that actually describes the above AF point selection method. I now use this on all my bodies and dont use the AF control stick as I find its slower.

I think in use everyday 365 with these cameras they are very suited working together and if like me you use them that much it becomes second nature.

Thats one thing I do like about the 6DMKII, with the 5D series after a day shooting a wedding 12-14 hours and 3-4000 images my wrist and forearm are always really sore. The slightly smaller body and weight really make a big difference depending on which lens you have attached.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 5, 2018)

Hi Tom. 
Well it sounds like you had a blast driving the Porsche, and good fortune with the local farmer permitting you to access such a beautiful location. 
I thought something with a name like Lowther Castle would be a cherished tourist attraction (national treasure), your photos give the impression of a very intact, very impressive building, not a burned out shell. Such a shame. 

Cheers, Graham. 



tomscott said:


> Thank you Graham.
> 
> It is fantastic, the top down experience although not the technically the purist view of a 911. With it having 4wd and the Cab its the the heaviest in the range so not as nimble as a classic Carrera or S.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roo (May 9, 2018)

Nice shots Graham and Tom! Love the location for the Porsche shoot 

Some from a weekend car and bike show.


----------



## Click (May 9, 2018)

Nice shots, Roo.

Beautiful bike on the first one. 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (May 10, 2018)

Hi Roo. 
Thank you. 
Very nice series from you too, nice bike, stunning colour! 
I like the angle for the last shot, not a common view of a Camero, nice looking car too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> Nice shots Graham and Tom! Love the location for the Porsche shoot
> 
> Some from a weekend car and bike show.


----------



## Bennymiata (May 10, 2018)

Here's a few of my MX5 SP, which I've owned from new.
This was an Australia only model with a high performance turbo engine, which I've hotted up a bit and it puts out nearly 300 hp at the rear wheels.


----------



## Bennymiata (May 10, 2018)

A few more Australia only cars taken at the Gosford Car Museum (about 70k's north of Sydney.
The green car is a Holden Monaro from around 1969.
The silver car is a Valiant Charger (smaller than a Dodge Charger and based on the Australian Valiant which by then, 1973 or so, was completely different to the US Valiant). You can see this model was produced with a hemi-head 265cu in straight six with triple Webbers.
The yellow car is a Torana SLR5000. A small car (about the size of a modern Corolla) with a 5 litre (308 cu in) V8. I had one of these back in 1974.
Hope you like them.


----------



## tomscott (May 10, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tom.
> Well it sounds like you had a blast driving the Porsche, and good fortune with the local farmer permitting you to access such a beautiful location.
> I thought something with a name like Lowther Castle would be a cherished tourist attraction (national treasure), your photos give the impression of a very intact, very impressive building, not a burned out shell. Such a shame.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Its got a bit of a black history, the fire was apparently arson and the owner did this because of costs to upkeep the place. Its all speculation but National Trust wanted nothing to do with it.

It got a lottery grant and is now its own trust with public access. The grounds have all been re created, the interesting bits are inside the castle grounds and what was the front where I shot the images is all grazing.

Would be great to use the actual grounds as a shoot location. Too much work and hoops to jump through. I actually think the front is a nicer backdrop. Would have been a spectacular place in its heyday.

There are a few images here just before and as they began renovations. Havent been in for quite a few years, probably should go back to see how they have got on.

https://flic.kr/s/aHskxN3Vbn



Lowther Castle by Tom Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (May 11, 2018)

Hi Benny. 
An interesting series of shots, particularly the older cars, thanks for taking the effort to describe them and how they differ. 
I bet the MX5 is a fun ride, we have a European spec MK3.5 with sport pack and that is a blast! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Bennymiata said:


> A few more Australia only cars taken at the Gosford Car Museum (about 70k's north of Sydney.
> The green car is a Holden Monaro from around 1969.
> The silver car is a Valiant Charger (smaller than a Dodge Charger and based on the Australian Valiant which by then, 1973 or so, was completely different to the US Valiant). You can see this model was produced with a hemi-head 265cu in straight six with triple Webbers.
> The yellow car is a Torana SLR5000. A small car (about the size of a modern Corolla) with a 5 litre (308 cu in) V8. I had one of these back in 1974.
> Hope you like them.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 11, 2018)

Hi Tom. 
Thanks for explaining the background of the location, like a lot of these stately piles a somewhat chequered past. 

Cheers, Graham. 



tomscott said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tom.
> ...


----------



## Roo (May 12, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Thank you.
> Very nice series from you too, nice bike, stunning colour!
> I like the angle for the last shot, not a common view of a Camero, nice looking car too.
> ...



Thanks very much Graham. A bit of improvisation on the Camaro shot - camera on the ground with the end of the lens resting on my car key fob to get the upward angle.


----------



## Click (May 12, 2018)

Very nice series, Bennymiata. Well done.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 12, 2018)

Pedal power- the Lost Coast Brewery's entry in the Kinetic Race starting in Arcata, CA.



Lost Coast Brewery Hooka and Ladder by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 12, 2018)

Just a small sampling of the bikes around the parking area for the Custom Bike Competition.



Theresa and Harleys by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 13, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Keith. 

I especially like the second one, beautiful bikes. ;D 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 13, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Keith.
> 
> I especially like the second one, beautiful bikes. ;D 8)



LOL Click! Thanks


----------



## Tonywintn (May 13, 2018)

My wife's cousin restored this '71. We cleaned and polished until this baby glowed.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 14, 2018)

Tonywintn said:


> My wife's cousin restored this '71. We cleaned and polished until this baby glowed.



That's a beauty! Lot's of work and it paid off.


----------



## dhr90 (Jul 4, 2018)

Stumbled across this spotless gem in the supermarket carpark this week. Sadly I couldn't hang around for the owner to come out, but it looked just as good inside as it did outside.




Buick Eight by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2018)

Beautiful car. Well done, Matt.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi Matt. 
Very nice, amazing what comes out when the sun comes out. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dhr90 said:


> Stumbled across this spotless gem in the supermarket carpark this week. Sadly I couldn't hang around for the owner to come out, but it looked just as good inside as it did outside.


----------



## Roo (Jul 6, 2018)

A very nice Buick Matt


----------



## Roo (Jul 7, 2018)

How low can you go? Rat rod at this year's Motorex. I do like an old flathead V8


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Roo. I especially like the first one. 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi Roo. 
Very nice shots. 
That is quite a chop until you compare it to the one in the foreground and then you realise that there is so much more metal that could have gone!  : ;D ;D
Nice detail on the flathead too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> How low can you go? Rat rod at this year's Motorex. I do like an old flathead V8


----------



## Durf (Jul 7, 2018)

Great shots everyone!

Here's an oldie but goodie that I found in the Home Depot parking lot a couple days ago, even had the fuzzy dice hanging off the mirror!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi Durf. 
Nice shot, looks like a nice honest example in need of some tlc. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Durf said:


> Great shots everyone!
> 
> Here's an oldie but goodie that I found in the Home Depot parking lot a couple days ago, even had the fuzzy dice hanging off the mirror!


----------



## Ladislav (Jul 8, 2018)

Two weeks ago I visited Rolls-Royce and Bentley gathering in UK - about 2000 cars from the oldest to current models. It was pretty amazing. I still have ton of pictures to go through. Here is one of my favorites - 1965 Rolls-Royce Silver Cloud III


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2018)

Ladislav said:


> Two weeks ago I visited Rolls-Royce and Bentley gathering in UK - about 2000 cars from the oldest to current models. It was pretty amazing. I still have ton of pictures to go through. Here is one of my favorites - 1965 Rolls-Royce Silver Cloud III



Beautiful car and very nice picture.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 9, 2018)

A show in close by museum. Some rare or one of machines.


Steve McQueen's very own.












One one such vehicle was ever made!




-r


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Riley.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 9, 2018)

Thank you Click.
Some of those cause quite a bit of drool from me!
-r


----------



## Roo (Sep 10, 2018)

very nice Riley. The 34 Edsel and 60 Plymouth are certainly great show cars. The 36 Stout Scarab was a bizarre beast.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 10, 2018)

Roo,
Thank you.
You're very knowledgeable with cars!
I know little of cars, but know these were extraordinary. And they were vintage and rare belonging to owners that care greatly and lovingly of these machines. 
I just like the forms of some.
Interesting thing of the Scarab, there are two doors, one on each side and it seats four in the back. A stretched limousine of its day. Also, a couple of cars had no exposed door handle, a forebearer of Tesla.
To have this collection shown in a small city here is quite unusual, but allow us an enjoyment.
-r


----------



## V8Beast (Sep 15, 2018)

Greeting, Canon Rumors mates. It's been a while! I've been a wee bit busy with a new venture (see bottom pic), but hopefully these are worth the wait.


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2018)

Beautiful series, V8Beast. Nicely done.


----------



## dhr90 (Sep 18, 2018)

Very nice series V8Beast!


----------



## Roo (Sep 21, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Roo,
> Thank you.
> You're very knowledgeable with cars!
> I know little of cars, but know these were extraordinary. And they were vintage and rare belonging to owners that care greatly and lovingly of these machines.
> ...



Whomever curated that show did a good job with the interesting and iconic cars and bikes selected and even better that they took it to a small city. It's one thing to see them in a photo but quite often the images don't do them justice with their intricate details and general presence. 

I see there also looks to be a coffin nose Cord and an Avanti there too - both very iconic. I did have to look up the Crocker motorcycles as I wasn't aware of them. The Scarab was very interesting for a number of reasons (some firsts for any car) but it was just way too expensive at the time .


----------



## Roo (Sep 21, 2018)

That is a beautiful Duece, V8Beast. Very classy build and nicely captured. Your new project looks pretty cool too.


----------



## akiskev (Oct 12, 2019)

Canon 70-200L 2.8 (First gen) with Sony A7 III + Sigma MC11. Match made in heaven. This lens never worked so well on my old 6D mkII. I'm amazed.


----------



## Roo (Oct 14, 2019)

A bit of 8-15 fisheye fun


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2019)

Cool shots, Roo.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2019)

akiskev said:


> Canon 70-200L 2.8 (First gen) with Sony A7 III + Sigma MC11. Match made in heaven. This lens never worked so well on my old 6D mkII. I'm amazed.



Very nice shot, akiskev.


----------



## Roo (Oct 14, 2019)

Click said:


> Cool shots, Roo.


Thanks Click!


----------

